# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  ΦΡΑΧΤΗΣ  ΥΨΗΛΗΣ  ΤΑΣΗΣ

## σοκ

Παιδια  γεια  σας
ΜΟΥ  ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΕΙ  Η  ΑΡΚΟΥΔΑ  ΤΑ  ΜΕΛΙΣΙΑ  ΚΑΙ  ΜΟΥ  ΤΡΩΕΙ  ΤΟ  ΜΕΛΙ
ΑΝ  ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ  ΚΑΝΕΝΑ  ΣΧΕΔΙΟ  ΓΙΑ  ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ  ΥΨΗΛΗΣ  ΤΑΣΗΣ  ΑΠΟ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ  ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ

----------


## tzitzikas

απαραδεκτο...(αυτο που θες να κανεις). βαλε τα μελισσια σου αλλου.

----------


## Lykos1986

Η συγκεκριμένη τεχνική όμως χρησιμοποιείτε παντού στον κόσμο! Είναι η μόνη που μπορεί να αποτρέψει μια τέτοια ενέργεια. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν την σκοτώνει αλλά απλά την…   ταρακουνάει λίγο (διαρκεί ελάχιστο χρονικό διάστημα ακόμα και αν συνεχίζεις να το πιάνεις )! 


Για του λόγου το αληθές θα σου πω την δικία μου εμπειρία που κατά λάθος έπιασα τέτοια σύρματα! Το θυμάμαι ακόμα, αλλά είμαι εδώ κα γράφω. (Εντάξει μπορεί να πειράχτηκε λίγο ο εγκέφαλος από τότε αλλά όλα πάνε καλά   :Laughing:   )


PS: 
Πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο στον Αρκτούρο. Ξέρω πως δίνει τέτοια μηχανήματα στους μελισσοκόμους δωρεάν (με φόρτιση από τον ήλιο) ώστε να αποτρέψει ενέργειες του τύπου “σκοτώνω την αρκούδα γιατί δεν μπορώ να κάνω σωστά την δουλειά μου” από τους αγανακτισμένους μελισσοκόμους. Αυτό που λέω δεν είναι ράδιο αρβύλα! Στα μέρη μου έχουν αρκετοί μελίσσια και επίσης υπάρχουν αρκετές αρκούδες και μόνο έτσι έλυσαν την κατάσταση.

----------


## σοκ

Ετσι  ειναι  οπως  τα  λεει ο  φιλος  Γιαννης
Δεν  την  σκοτωνει  απλα την  αποτρεπει  απο  το  να  προσπαθησει  παλι.
Οσο  για  να  παω  τα  μελισσια μου  αλλου,  στην αυλη  του  σπιτιου  μου  τα  εχω  αλλα  επειδη  ειναι  στην  ακρη  του  χωριου  και επειδη  δεν  τις  σκοτωνουμε  πλεον  αποθρασυνθηκαν  και  αυτες  πλεον  κατεβαζουν  τον  φραχτη  και  μπαινουν (πρεπει  να  ξερεις  οτι  η  αρκουδα  τρελενεται  για  μελι  τρωει  και τις  μελισσες  μαζι).
Στο  θεμα  με  τον  Αρκτουρο  δωρεαν  δεν  υπαρχει  τιποτα  μην  ακουτε  μεγαλα  λογια  επιδοτουμενα  ειναι  αλλα  μονο   σε  παραγωγους  με  πολλα  μελισσια  εγω  εχω  μονο   5.

----------


## brainman

τι φραχτη εχεις?αν εχεις κανενα προχειρο καλο θα ηταν να βαλεις σηδερα με τσιμεντο.
οχι τοσο για τα μελισσια αλλα και για την δικη σου προστασια

----------


## babisko

Έχει γίνει μια παρόμοια συζήτηση  εδώ.

----------


## σοκ

Φιλε  Μπαμπη  σε  ευχαριστω
Το  θεμα  ειναι  αν  διαθετει κανεις  το  τευχος  Ιουνιου  2004 ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ  για  να  μου  περασει  το  ηλεκτρονικο  σχεδιο
 του  ηλεκτρικου  φραχτη  που  περιεχει  στις  σελιδες  του

----------


## NUKE

Το εχω εγω αλλα νομιζω ειναι 2006 ιουνης.Καποια στιγμη θα το ανεβασω...

----------


## babisko

Αν δεν το έχει ο Χάρης, πες μου να σου στείλω το άρθρο. Έχω όλα τα τεύχη του ελεκτορ της τελευταίας δεκαετίας (και όχι μόνο της δεκαετίας), οπότε...

----------


## σοκ

Τελικα  δεν  εφθασε    το  αρθρο  στα  χερια  μου.
Αν  το βρει  κανεις  και  μου  το  στειλη  θα  του  χρωσταω  χαρη
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## NUKE

Αυριο το απογευμα θα το εχω στειλει.Δεν ειμαι σπιτι αυτες τις μερες για αυτο...

----------


## σοκ

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  ΠΟΛΥ  ΦΙΛΕ  ΧΑΡΗ
ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, το ανεβασα.Σορρυ για την αργοπορια μου αλλα ειχα ενα προβλημα...Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα...Ειναι απλο κυκλωμα παντως....Και προσεχε την ταση...

----------


## _ab

Τo pcb.pdf  δεν μπορω να το κατεβασω απο το site του ελεκτορ...Πως μπορω να το τυπωσω σε actual size????

----------


## NUKE

Εγω το 'εκοψα' απο τη σκαναρισμενη σελιδα και εκανα 2-3 δοκιμες μεχρι να δω οτι τα εξαρτηματα μπαινουν πανω.Μετα την εφτιαξα ....

----------


## babisko

> Εγω το 'εκοψα' απο τη σκαναρισμενη σελιδα και εκανα 2-3 δοκιμες μεχρι να δω οτι τα εξαρτηματα μπαινουν πανω.Μετα την εφτιαξα ....



  :OK:

----------


## σοκ

Φιλε  Χαρη  σε  ευχαριστω  πολυ
Αυτο  ακριβως  εψαχνα

----------


## ALAMAN

> Λοιπον, το ανεβασα.Σορρυ για την αργοπορια μου αλλα ειχα ενα προβλημα...Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα...Ειναι απλο κυκλωμα παντως....Και προσεχε την ταση...



Στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα του ελέκτορ μπορούμε αντι για πολλαπλασιαστή αυτοκινήτου να χρησιμοποιηθεί μετασχηματιστής υψηλής τάσης τηλεόρασης ??
Επίσης η τροφοδοσία του μπορεί να γίνει με μία μικρή μπαταρία 9V ?

----------


## sakis18

Βρέ καννίβαλοι τι πράγματα είναι αυτά ?  :Lol: 
Λές και θά στήσουμε κανα Αουσβιτς και Νταχάου ,καντε locked αυτό το thread μην τα δεί κανείς και μάς παει στήν ηλεκτρονο-φυλάκα,απαγορεύονται αυτά.
Ααααα δέν πάμε καλά νά δούμε τί αλλο θα σκεφτούμε  :Biggrin: .
Βλέπω η επομενη ερώτηση νά ειναι τού στύλ:

Θέλω νά φτιάξω μιά τάφρο περιμετρικα απο το σπίτι μου μέ κορκόδειλους μέσα νά μήν φαίνεται βέβαια ,αλλά μολις μπει κάποιος στήν περίμετρο μου ,με ένα ηλεκτρονικό μηχανισμό νά πέφτουν τά γεφύρια καί οι απρόσκλητοι επισκέπτες να γίνονται ορεκτικό γιά τα πεινασμένα κορκοδειλάκια μου  :Lol: 
η τού στύλ  :

Θέλω νά βάλω μερικές βαλίστρες σε σημειά κλειδιά περιμετρικά απο τον χώρο μου και μόλις τήν νύχτα αντιληφθούν κίνηση,στον ακριβώς στόχο απεναντι από τίς βαλίστρες ,αυτόματα με ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα νά φέυγουν τά τόξα πρός τόν απροσκλητο επισκέπτη  :Lol: 

Ελεεεοοοος!!!!!!.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Βρέ καννίβαλοι τι πράγματα είναι αυτά ? 
> Λές και θά στήσουμε κανα Αουσβιτς και Νταχάου ,καντε locked αυτό το thread μην τα δεί κανείς και μάς παει στήν ηλεκτρονο-φυλάκα,απαγορεύονται αυτά.
> Ααααα δέν πάμε καλά νά δούμε τί αλλο θα σκεφτούμε .
> Βλέπω η επομενη ερώτηση νά ειναι τού στύλ:
> 
> Θέλω νά φτιάξω μιά τάφρο περιμετρικα απο το σπίτι μου μέ κορκόδειλους μέσα νά μήν φαίνεται βέβαια ,αλλά μολις μπει κάποιος στήν περίμετρο μου ,με ένα ηλεκτρονικό μηχανισμό νά πέφτουν τά γεφύρια καί οι απρόσκλητοι επισκέπτες να γίνονται ορεκτικό γιά τα πεινασμένα κορκοδειλάκια μου 
> η τού στύλ  :
> 
> Θέλω νά βάλω μερικές βαλίστρες σε σημειά κλειδιά περιμετρικά απο τον χώρο μου και μόλις τήν νύχτα αντιληφθούν κίνηση,στον ακριβώς στόχο απεναντι από τίς βαλίστρες ,αυτόματα με ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα νά φέυγουν τά τόξα πρός τόν απροσκλητο επισκέπτη 
> ...



Καλή ιδέα δεν το είχα σκευτεί !!!  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Πέρα απο την πλάκα δε νομίζω να απαγορεύονται αλλιώς δεν θα είχαν δημοσιοποιηθεί στο περιοδικό, και επίσης το θέμα θα είχε κλείσει καιρό πριν.

----------


## briko

εγώ πάντως που είχα πάει στο Αττικό πάρκο είδα ότι όλα τα πρωτεύοντα θηλαστικά (χιμπατζήδες) τα είχαν περιορισμένα με ηλεκτροφόρους φράκτες ύψους λιγότερο από μέτρο

----------


## dovegroup

Πως το πες αυτό με τα κορκοδειλάκια :Lol:  Καλό...
Κι έλεγα με τι να γεμίσω την τάφρο που εχω φτιάξει.
Αυτά παρακάτω κάνουν?

----------


## Nemmesis

> Βρέ καννίβαλοι τι πράγματα είναι αυτά ? 
> Λές και θά στήσουμε κανα Αουσβιτς και Νταχάου ,καντε locked αυτό το thread μην τα δεί κανείς και μάς παει στήν ηλεκτρονο-φυλάκα,απαγορεύονται αυτά.
> Ααααα δέν πάμε καλά νά δούμε τί αλλο θα σκεφτούμε .
> Βλέπω η επομενη ερώτηση νά ειναι τού στύλ:
> 
> Θέλω νά φτιάξω μιά τάφρο περιμετρικα απο το σπίτι μου μέ κορκόδειλους μέσα νά μήν φαίνεται βέβαια ,αλλά μολις μπει κάποιος στήν περίμετρο μου ,με ένα ηλεκτρονικό μηχανισμό νά πέφτουν τά γεφύρια καί οι απρόσκλητοι επισκέπτες να γίνονται ορεκτικό γιά τα πεινασμένα κορκοδειλάκια μου 
> η τού στύλ  :
> 
> Θέλω νά βάλω μερικές βαλίστρες σε σημειά κλειδιά περιμετρικά απο τον χώρο μου και μόλις τήν νύχτα αντιληφθούν κίνηση,στον ακριβώς στόχο απεναντι από τίς βαλίστρες ,αυτόματα με ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα νά φέυγουν τά τόξα πρός τόν απροσκλητο επισκέπτη 
> ...



κατα αρχας ετσι ειναι να lockaroume τα θεματα? για ποιο λογο? σε λιγο θα μας λες να τα σβηνουμε κιολας μηπως και τα δει κανενας και τα φτιαξει.. (λες και αν τα σβησουμε ή αν lockaroume αυτος που ψαχνει να φτιαξει κατι τετοιο δεν θα βρει αλλο site να το φτιαξει αυτο..) 
αυτες οι συσκευες ομως ειναι νομημοτατες για τιν δουλεια που θελει ο φιλος μας...οποτε τα "καννιβαλοι" ασε να τα λεει ο giwrgakis μας.. :Tongue2:  :Lol: 
εγω παλι θα ελεγα ποσο ειναι το κοστος μια τετοιας συσκευης ετοιμης και ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΗΣ για την δικη του ασφαλεια πρωτα και για να μην εχει και τπτ μπλεξιματα...
και στην ταρατσα του σπιτιου του να τα παει ο ανθρωπος τα μελισια του η αρκουδα παλι την κανει το βρωμοδουλεια τις...

----------


## KOKAR

το κύκλωμα που είχε δημοσιευτεί τον Ιούνιο του 2006

----------


## KOKAR

πλακέτα, κατάλογος υλικών , σχόλια

----------


## ALAMAN

Η τάση τροφοδοσίας τί ρεύμα πρέπει να παρέχει?

----------


## KOKAR

> Η τάση τροφοδοσίας τί ρεύμα πρέπει να παρέχει?



το άρθρο αναφέρει ότι πρέπει να βάλουμε μια ασφάλεια 4Α slow στο κύκλωμα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τόσο υψηλό ρεύμα? δηλαδή με μια μπαταρία 12V μικρή δεν γίνεται τίποτα?

----------


## KOKAR

> Τόσο υψηλό ρεύμα? δηλαδή με μια μπαταρία 12V μικρή δεν γίνεται τίποτα?




η λογική δεν είναι να τροφοδοτηθεί από μπαταρία
γιατί υποτίθεται ότι αυτός που το χρειάζεται θα το βάλει σε φράχτη
με 24 ώρες το 24ωρο σε λειτουργία.
Πιστεύω ότι με ένα τροφοδοτικό 12ν 5Α max θα είσαι οκ
για πειραματισμό όμως μπορείς να βάλεις μια μπαταρία 12ν 7,2Αh κάνεις τις 
δοκιμές σου

----------


## KOKAR

για μικρότερο ρεύμα μπορείς να βάλεις πολλαπλασιαστή από 
κανένα παπάκι

----------


## ALAMAN

Γιατί τόσο μεγάλο ρεύμα? Οι συσκευές που έχουν οι αστυνομικοί για να παραλύουν τους κρατούμενους πώς δουλεύουν ? μπαταρία δεν παίρνει?
Δηλαδή δεν θα δουλέψει με απλή μπαταρία? άν έβαζα έναν μετασχηματιστή τηλεόρασης?

----------


## sakis18

Υπάρχουν καί άλλες λύσεις γιά να κρατηθεί μακρυά μιά αρκούδα !!
1) Βάζουμε δόκανα περιμετρικά από τό μελίσση μας,πιανουμε τήν αρκούδα καί μέ λίγο αναισθητικό σπρέυ τήν βάζουμε γιά νάνι (ύπνο) παιρνουμε μιά πένσα η τανάλια καί τίς βγάζουμε τά δόντια,τής αφήνουμε μόνο 2 ενα πάνω και ένα κάτω γιά νά μπορεί νά τρώει κάτι μήν ψοφήσει ,καί γιά νά μπορεί εύκολα νά ανοίγη τά καπάκια από τίς μπύρες το καλοκαίρι ,και γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι στο μερος οι αρκούδες έχουν μόνο 2 δόντια καί είμαστε και παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία ,καί δέν θα μας πειράζουν το μέλι μας. :Lol: 

2) Εχουμε πάντα μερικά βαρελάκια μέλι περιμετρικά από τό μελίσση μας κακκής ποιότητας μεν ,ούτως ώστε νά τρώνε από αυτό,και να μήν πειράζουν το καλο μας το μέλι 

3) Ρίχνουμε μπετόν περιμετρικά από τό μελίσση μας και βάζουμε όρθια διάφορα αιχμηρά αντικείμενα ,όπως γυαλιά,καρφιά και όλα τα ωραία καλούδια γιά να κρατηθή μακρυά . :Lol: 

4) Πάμε σέ μιά παραλία μέ πολλούς αχινούς και αρχίζουμε τήν συγκομιδή σε τσουβάλια ,και μετά τούς απλώνουμε περιμετρικά απο το μελίσση μας  :Lol: ,ούτως ώστε μετά νά απασχολείται μέ το ωραίο έργο τής αποαγκάθωσης και νά ξεχάσει τήν πείνα της 

5) Παίρνουμε χοντρούς σιδερένιους κοιλοδοκούς 15 χ 15 cm τεσσερεις σε καθε μελίσση στα 3-4 μετρα ύψος τούς βάζουμε φυτευτούς στο χώμα και ρίχνουμε και τσιμέντο καί ανυψώνουμε τα μελίσσια μας στα 3 - 3,5 μέτρα από τό έδαφος  :Wink: 

6)Προσπαθούμε να στήσουμε το μελίσση μας σε κατηφορική πλευρά στρώνουμε μπετον περιμετρικα εκεί που θά πατάει το μελίσση μας και καί γλυστερό φτηνό πλακάκι από πάνω ,γεμίζουμε μέ γράσσο τον χώρο μας ,καί μολις ανέβει η αρκούδα πανω ,τρώει σουτάρισμα και πάει κουτρουβάλες 1 km πιό κάτω , μετά θά το ξανασκεφτεί μετά από αυτό το σουτάρισμα νά ξαναπλησιάσει,εμείς φοράμε ειδικά άρβυλλα και ρίχνοντας λίγο άμμο νά μήν φάμε καμμιά σούπα  :Lol: ,παίρνουμε το μελλι μας ,και ξαναρίχνουμε πάλι γράσσο 

Γιά όποια αποριά μήν διστάσετε νά με ρωτήσετε λεπτομέρεις  :Tongue2:

----------


## jimk

δεν εχουν που να πανε οι αρκουδες εχουν κατακοψει τα δαση και εχουν πυκνοκατοικηθει  πολυ οι περιοχες.εγω λεω να τις κανουμε κατοικιδια να εχουμε απο μια αρκουδιτσα ο καθενας.εγω λεω να παρω μια
θα την ονομασω winnie the pooh.ανθρωπους τρωει?

----------


## jimk

βλεπω να γινεται καρβουνο η αρκουδα :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## marios-nik90

εγω τις προαλλες μια πλακα εκανα που ρωταγε ενας για "ηλεκτροφορο φραχτη" και ανεβασα ενα σχεδιο και πεσαν ολοι να με φανε και κατεβασαν και το σχεδιο με ειπαν επικυνδινο....εδω τωρα δε τρεχει μια βλεπω...

----------


## jimk

εδω ειμαστε ηλεκτρονικοι και ξερουμε ακριβως πως δουλευει ο φραχτης και τι σκοπο εχει για να μπει...τωρα αλλου θα νομιζαν οτι 8α σκοτωνε οτιδιποτε ακομπουσε πανω του!

----------


## KOKAR

> εγω τις προαλλες μια πλακα εκανα που ρωταγε ενας για "ηλεκτροφορο φραχτη" και ανεβασα ενα σχεδιο και πεσαν ολοι να με φανε και κατεβασαν και το σχεδιο με ειπαν επικυνδινο....εδω τωρα δε τρεχει μια βλεπω...



εάν παρατήρησες καλά το κύκλωμα δουλεύει με 12ν 
και βασικά δεν σκοτώνει , *εάν έχεις αμάξι η μηχανή και σε έχει 
χτυπήσει το ρεύμα από τα μπουζί θα μπορούσες να καταλάβεις ότι
είναι ακίνδυνο* εκτός και εάν έχεις βηματοδότη ( οι αρκούδες πάντως δεν έχουν )  :Lol: 
τώρα το σχέδιο που ανέβασες με τα 220ν στον φράχτη με αυτό
με το 555 και τον πολλαπλασιαστή αυτοκινήτου νομίζεις ότι είναι
ίδια και κάνεις αυτή την ατυχή σύγκριση ?

----------


## KOKAR

> Γιατί τόσο μεγάλο ρεύμα? Οι συσκευές που έχουν οι αστυνομικοί για να παραλύουν τους κρατούμενους πώς δουλεύουν ? μπαταρία δεν παίρνει?
> Δηλαδή δεν θα δουλέψει με απλή μπαταρία? άν έβαζα έναν μετασχηματιστή τηλεόρασης?



το ρεύμα είναι μεγάλο στην είσοδο, η έξοδος όμως έχει χαμηλό ρεύμα
Οι συσκευές που έχουν οι αστυνομικοί δεν έχουν πολλαπλασιαστές 
αυτοκινήτου αλλά μετασχιματιστακια Υ/Τ όπως αυτά που έχουν 
τα laptop για να ανάβουν το backlight από τα μόνιτορ.
Ακόμα τα stick που έχουν οι αστυνομικοί δεν είναι για συνεχή λειτουργία
και εδώ το ζητούμενο είναι η συνεχής λειτουργία

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Κάθε περαστικός ή γείτονας θα μπορεί να σου κάνει μήνυση γιατί άθελά του δέχτηκε, ακίνδυνη έστω, αλλά οπωσδήποτε δυσάρεστη, επώδυνη και απρόκλητη  :W00t:  ηλεκτροπληξία . Και το να ...χαστουκίζεις (!)  :Smile:  όποιον πλησιάσει, εντελώς *ακίνδυνο* είναι, αλλά διώκεται  :Cursing: .

----------


## KOKAR

> Κάθε περαστικός ή γείτονας θα μπορεί να σου κάνει μήνυση γιατί άθελά του δέχτηκε, ακίνδυνη έστω, αλλά οπωσδήποτε δυσάρεστη, επώδυνη και απρόκλητη  ηλεκτροπληξία . Και το να ...χαστουκίζεις (!)  όποιον πλησιάσει, εντελώς *ακίνδυνο* είναι, αλλά διώκεται .



μα Κώστα εδώ ο φίλος έκανε σύγκριση του σχεδίου με το 220ν πάνω στο φράχτη με αυτό με το 555 .....
σαφώς και μπορεί ο γείτονας να σου κάνει μήνυση και να τρέχεις
αλλά το θέμα είναι η επικινδυνότητα του σχεδίου
  μπορεί άλλωστε να βάλεις συρματόπλεγμα γύρω απο τα ΜΕΛΙΣΣΙΑ 
  δηλαδή φράχτη μέσα στον φράχτη της αυλής σου...οπότε ο γείτονας
τι δουλειά είχε μέσα στον χώρο σου χωρίς την άδεια σου ???  :Wink:

----------


## KOKAR

απόσπασμα...

Για την αντιμετώπιση των αρνητικών επιπτώσεων των ζημιών που προκαλεί η αρκούδα, στη σχέση της με τον άνθρωπο, ο ΑΡΚΤΟΥΡΟΣ προτείνει και συμβάλλει σε συγκεκριμένες δράσεις πρόληψης και αποφυγής των ζημιών (*αναπαραγωγή και επαναδιάδοση του ελληνικού ποιμενικού σκύλου*, *χρήση ηλεκτροφόρων περιφράξεων*, *βελτίωση και εμπλουτισμός βιοτόπων*) καθώς και στη *βελτίωση του συστήματος αποζημιώσεων* από τον ΕΛ.Γ.Α. με στόχο την υιοθέτηση πολιτικής για τη λήψη των κατάλληλων αγροπεριβαλλοντικών μέτρων από την πολιτεία.
Αρκτούρος
 
πηγη: 
http://www.oikologos.gr/News2006/0308.html

----------


## sakis18

> μα Κώστα εδώ ο φίλος έκανε σύγκριση του σχεδίου με το 220ν πάνω στο φράχτη με αυτό με το 555 .....
> σαφώς και μπορεί ο γείτονας να σου κάνει μήνυση και να τρέχεις
> αλλά το θέμα είναι η επικινδυνότητα του σχεδίου
> μπορεί άλλωστε να βάλεις συρματόπλεγμα γύρω απο τα ΜΕΛΙΣΣΙΑ 
> δηλαδή φράχτη μέσα στον φράχτη της αυλής σου...οπότε ο γείτονας
> τι δουλειά είχε μέσα στον χώρο σου χωρίς την άδεια σου ???



Ατυχής σύγκριση kokare ,τα μελίσσια δέν είναι μόνο μέσα σέ (αυλές) ιδιωτικές εκτάσεις , γιά να βάλεις φράκτη,αλλά μέσα καί σε δασικές εκτάσεις αν γνωρίζω καλά,εκεί απαγορεύεται διά ροπαλου να βαλεις φράκτη και εσωτερικά ηλεκτροφόρο καλώδιο,καί ποσο δε μαλλον μην πιασει και καμμιά φωτιά ,απο αυτες τις κατασκευές .
Διάβασα το site που αναφερες ,και λεει σε ορεινές περιοχές ,το βλέπω πολύ λάθος,ρευματα και ηλεκτρισμό σε ορεινές περιοχές γιά τον φοβο πυρκαγιάς .

----------


## KOKAR

> Ατυχής σύγκριση kokare ,τα μελίσσια  δέν είναι μόνο μέσα σέ (αυλές) ιδιωτικές εκτάσεις , γιά να βάλεις φράκτη,αλλά μέσα καί  σε δασικές εκτάσεις αν γνωρίζω καλά,εκεί απαγορεύεται διά ροπαλου να βαλεις φράκτη και εσωτερικά ηλεκτροφόρο καλώδιο .



προφανώς δεν διάβασες το παραπάνω link....

----------


## sakis18

> προφανώς δεν διάβασες το παραπάνω link....



Εκανα συμπληρωση μόλις τώρα kokare ,καί λέω τήν αποψη μου ,περί αυτά πού λέει το λινκ

----------


## drPanos

Για να βαλεις ηλεκτροφωρο φρακτη πρεπει,
1.Πρεπει να υπαρχει αλλος ενας φραχτης πριν απο τον ηλεκτροφόρο με τις καταλληλες προειδοποιησεις
2. Η ενταση του ρευματος να μην ειναι θανατηφορα

 :Smile:

----------


## drPanos

Επισις στην κατα 90% στην Ελλαδα δεν επιτρέπεται να μπουν ηλεκτροφόροι φράχτες!

 :Smile:

----------


## sakis18

> Για να βαλεις ηλεκτροφωρο φρακτη πρεπει,
> 1.Πρεπει να υπαρχει αλλος ενας φραχτης πριν απο τον ηλεκτροφόρο με τις καταλληλες προειδοποιησεις
> 2. Η ενταση του ρευματος να μην ειναι θανατηφορα



Σωστός ο Νικο-Παναγιώτης 
Αρα συμπέρασμα σε ιδιωτικό χώρο μπορεί να γίνει το παραπανω ,σε δασικές εκτάσεις ομως,νομίζω ότι είναι παράνομο να περιφράξεις χώρο,καί άρα δεν θά μπορείς, από μέσα νά εχεις ηλεκτροφόρο καλώδιο μέ χαμηλό έστω ρεύμα.
Αν ο φίλος έχει λοιπόν μελίσση σέ ιδιωτικό χωρο μπορεί νά κάνει το παραπάνω ,αν όμως τό έχει σε δασική έκταση δέν μπορεί.

----------


## drPanos

> Σωστός ο Νικο-Παναγιώτης 
> Αρα συμπέρασμα σε ιδιωτικό χώρο μπορεί να γίνει το παραπανω ,σε δασικές εκτάσεις ομως,νομίζω ότι είναι παράνομο να περιφράξεις χώρο,καί άρα δεν θά μπορείς, από μέσα νά εχεις ηλεκτροφόρο καλώδιο μέ χαμηλό έστω ρεύμα.
> Αν ο φίλος έχει λοιπόν μελίσση σέ ιδιωτικό χωρο μπορεί νά κάνει το παραπάνω ,αν όμως τό έχει σε δασική έκταση δέν μπορεί.



*
Νομοθεσία
*Oι καλοί φράκτες κάνουν τους καλούς γείτονες, έλεγε ο Aμερικανός ποιητής Pόμπερτ Φροστ, γι αυτό και είναι απαραίτητο να γνωρίζουμε τη νομοθεσία όσον αφορά τις περιφράξεις, τόσο τις ιδιωτικές όσο και τις επαγγελματικές. Για την κατασκευή μιας περίφραξης σε ιδιωτικό χώρο απαιτείται άδεια από το αρμόδιο πολεοδομικό γραφείο.
 :Smile:

----------


## marios-nik90

ΞΕΚΟΛΑΤΕΕΕΕΕ ελεος ρε παιδια το εχω πει 1000 φορες "ΠΛΑΚΑ" εκανα με το σχεδιακι μην τρελενεστε....ηρεμηστε κυριοι "ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΙ" και εγω ηλεκτρονικος σπουδαζω και τελιωνω και δε νιωθω η δε το παιζω τοσο επιστημονας... μη πορονεστε....ελεος...και εσεις παρουσιαζετε σχεδια με λαμπατες κατασκευες οι οποιες δουλευουν με υψηλη ταση... και αν καποιος μη τοσο εμπειρος επιχειρησει να τις φτιαξει το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να τον χτυπησουν οι μεταβλητοι του κυκλωματος η οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι η η ανοδος της λαμπας κ.τ.λ. και να μεινει ξερος!!!!!!!!και δεν δεχομαι κουβεντα για το αντιθετο και εχω απειρα επιχειρηματα επι του θεματος..οποτε ενταξει μη με παρουσιαζετε και σαν εγκληματια...τελος παντων επειδη εγω το ανοιξα το θεμα θα ηθελα να τελιωσει εδω...ετσι και αλλιως δε προκειτε να βρουμε ακρη...και επαναλαμβανω ηταν απλως "ΜΙΑ ΠΛΑΚΑ" και το τονιζα.... χαλαρωστε!!!!!καλη καρδια!!!!!!!

----------


## drPanos

Φίλε μου μη εξάπτεσε, συζήτηση κανουμε  :Smile:

----------


## marios-nik90

σιγουρα αλλα εγω να μην πω ψεματα μια επιθεση την ενοιωσα φιλε μου!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sakis18

> ΞΕΚΟΛΑΤΕΕΕΕΕ ελεος ρε παιδια το εχω πει 1000 φορες "ΠΛΑΚΑ" εκανα με το σχεδιακι μην τρελενεστε....ηρεμηστε κυριοι "ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΙ" και εγω ηλεκτρονικος σπουδαζω και τελιωνω και δε νιωθω η δε το παιζω τοσο επιστημονας... μη πορονεστε....ελεος...και εσεις παρουσιαζετε σχεδια με λαμπατες κατασκευες οι οποιες δουλευουν με υψηλη ταση... και αν καποιος μη τοσο εμπειρος επιχειρησει να τις φτιαξει το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να τον χτυπησουν οι μεταβλητοι του κυκλωματος η οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι η η ανοδος της λαμπας κ.τ.λ. και να μεινει ξερος!!!!!!!!και δεν δεχομαι κουβεντα για το αντιθετο και εχω απειρα επιχειρηματα επι του θεματος..οποτε ενταξει μη με παρουσιαζετε και σαν εγκληματια...τελος παντων επειδη εγω το ανοιξα το θεμα θα ηθελα να τελιωσει εδω...ετσι και αλλιως δε προκειτε να βρουμε ακρη...και επαναλαμβανω ηταν απλως "ΜΙΑ ΠΛΑΚΑ" και το τονιζα.... χαλαρωστε!!!!!καλη καρδια!!!!!!!



Μαrie κουλάρισε βρέ συ,μήν τα παίρνεις κρανίο ,μέσα απο το σοβαρό και το καλαμπούρι νά είσαι σίγουρος ότι βγήκαν συμπεράσματα πρός τα έξω.
Δέν σέ είπε κανείς εγκληματία αλλοίμονο.
Ετσι είναι τά πραγματα όπως προανέφερες μέ τίς κατασκευές τίς λαμπάτες ,μέ μιά διαφορά μόνο,ότι στις κατασκευές μπορεί νά φάει καμμιά τάση μόνο ο εκάστοτε ( μαστροχαλαστής) πού το φτιάχνει  :Lol: ,ενώ στόν ηλεκτροφόρο φράκτη μπορεί νά φάει καμμιά τάση και ο καθε περαστικός ,άλλο το ενα αλλο το άλλο ,γιαυτό λέμε μέ τόν Νικο-Παναγιώτη ότι χρειάζετε πρώτα περιφραξη από έξω που να ειδοποιή ότι εντός της περιφράξεως λειτουργεί ηλεκτρικός φράκτης χαμηλού ρεύματος ,γιά τίς αρκούδες.
Είδες καί άκρη βρήκαμε ,καί καλαμπούρι καναμε (κοίτα τα προηγούμενα post μου) ,καί καλoί φίλοι παραμείναμε ,και μετά από αυτό το κουραστικό thread  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## drPanos

> σιγουρα αλλα εγω να μην πω ψεματα μια επιθεση την ενοιωσα φιλε μου!!!!!!!!!!



Να μην νιωθεις καμια επιθεση.. οτι λεμε εδω μεσα το λεμε για καλο και οχι για κακο (τουλαχιστον οι περισοτεροι)  :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

> το ρεύμα είναι μεγάλο στην είσοδο, η έξοδος όμως έχει χαμηλό ρεύμα
> Οι συσκευές που έχουν οι αστυνομικοί δεν έχουν πολλαπλασιαστές 
> αυτοκινήτου αλλά μετασχιματιστακια Υ/Τ όπως αυτά που έχουν 
> τα laptop για να ανάβουν το backlight από τα μόνιτορ.
> Ακόμα τα stick που έχουν οι αστυνομικοί δεν είναι για συνεχή λειτουργία
> και εδώ το ζητούμενο είναι η συνεχής λειτουργία



Εγώ όμως δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω σε συνεχή λειτουργία παρα μόνο όταν πατηθεί ένα μπουτόν. Άρα τί μετατροπές μπορούμε να κάνουμε στο κύκλωμα στην τροφοδοσία και τον μετασχηματιστή εξόδου?

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> μα Κώστα εδώ ο φίλος έκανε σύγκριση του σχεδίου με το 220ν πάνω στο φράχτη με αυτό με το 555 .....
> σαφώς και μπορεί ο γείτονας να σου κάνει μήνυση και να τρέχεις
> αλλά το θέμα είναι η επικινδυνότητα του σχεδίου...



Aγαπητέ Κώστα, μιλώντας για περαστικούς, γείτονες, μηνύσεις  και ...χαστούκια, δεν αναφερόμουν σε δικό σου post ούτε και στις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες της διάταξης. Η απάντησή μου απευθυνόταν γενικά προς το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και βέβαια με χιούμορ. 
Για να σοβαρευτούμε, σίγουρα η σύνδεση του φράχτη κατά οποιονδήποτε άμεσο ή έμμεσο τρόπο με τα 230V του δικτύου είναι κάτι απαράδεκτο. Ενώ το 555 με μπαταρία είναι αναμφίβολα ακίνδυνο.
Θυμάμαι έχω δει παλιά σε ξένα ηλεκτρονικά περιοδικά σχέδια τέτοιων κατασκευών και  πάντα λειτουργούσαν με μπαταρία. Μάλιστα αν θυμάμαι καλά κάποια απ'αυτά χρησιμοποιούσαν RF! Πάντοτε δε υπήρχαν στον φράχτη ευανάγνωστες προειδοποιητικές  πινακίδες. 
Όσο για τα ηλεκτροφόρα μπαστούνια, σε ένα από τα πρώτα hamfest της ΕΕΡ, στον "ΑΟΟΑ", τα παιδιά του αείμνηστου SV1CC πουλούσαν πάμφθηνα τέτοια μπαστούνια, πατέντα του μακαρίτη, προοριζόμενη για άμυνα σε επιθέσεις από αδέσποτα σκυλιά κλπ.

----------


## KOKAR

> Εγώ όμως δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω σε συνεχή λειτουργία παρα μόνο όταν πατηθεί ένα μπουτόν. Άρα τί μετατροπές μπορούμε να κάνουμε στο κύκλωμα στην τροφοδοσία και τον μετασχηματιστή εξόδου?



Ένα εναλλακτικό κύκλωμα που μπορείς να κάνεις
Είναι το παρακάτω



πηγη:
http://bruno.netstrefa.com.pl/radio/...ock2/index.htm

----------


## ALAMAN

> Ένα εναλλακτικό κύκλωμα που μπορείς να κάνεις
> Είναι το παρακάτω
> 
> 
> 
> πηγη:
> http://bruno.netstrefa.com.pl/radio/...ock2/index.htm



Η δίοδος FR10S και το πηνίο 100μΗ ελπίζω να υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο.
Η τάση εξόδου δε νομίζω να είναι χαμηλή... σαν κάτι παιχνιδάκια που πουλάνε οι κινέζοι.

----------


## KOKAR

η δίοδος πρέπει να είναι fast και μπορείς να βάλεις την MUR1100E και 
το πηνίο υπάρχει στο εμπόριο

----------


## KOKAR

και ειναι ετσι....
*click εδω*

----------


## Capacitor

H χρηση ενος ηλεκτροφορου φραχτη μεσα σε ενα κηπο εγκυμονει πολλους κινδυνους,εκ των οποιων πολλοι αναφερθηκανε.Αν ερθει επισκεψη το μικρο ανηψακι σου και απο μια αμελια ξεχαστει και πεσει πανω τι γινεται?Μπορει το ρευμα να μην αρκετο για να σκοτωσει,αλλα ισως καποιος εχει προβλημα καρδιας χωρις να το ξερει.Ισως και ενα μικρο παιδακι να εχει προβλημα καρδιας.
Αν μπλεχτει καμμια γατα με τα νυχια της και την βρεις ψητη την αλλη μερα μετα τι γινεται?θα εχεις μπλεξιματα με τα φιλοζωικα σωματια και ισως και με αυτοφωρα.Και στο κατω κατω τι φταιει το καημενο το γατι?
Μια λυση που ειπωθηκε με ενα ανηφορικο επιπεδο με πλακακια και γρασο,ειναι μια παρα πολυ καλη λυση.Θα φαει τετοια τουμπα η αρκουδα που θα κανει reset το κεφαλι της.

----------


## ALAMAN

> η δίοδος πρέπει να είναι fast και μπορείς να βάλεις την MUR1100E και 
> το πηνίο υπάρχει στο εμπόριο



Η δίοδος αυτή τί χαρακτηριστηκά έχει? έψαξα παντού αλλα δεν την βρήκα.
Σε πολλά μαγαζιά λένε οτι είναι άγνωστη. καμιά άλλη μπορώ να βάλω?
Απο τις απλές 1Ν4001 ή 1Ν4148 μπορώ να βάλω??

----------


## KOKAR

> Η δίοδος αυτή τί χαρακτηριστηκά έχει? έψαξα παντού αλλα δεν την βρήκα.
> Σε πολλά μαγαζιά λένε οτι είναι άγνωστη. καμιά άλλη μπορώ να βάλω?
> Απο τις απλές 1Ν4001 ή 1Ν4148 μπορώ να βάλω??



όχι δεν μπορείς να βάλεις τις 1Ν4148 η την 1Ν4001
fast διόδους έχουν μέσα τα τροφοδοτικά από Η/Υ
εναλλακτικά βαλε την *UF4007* (δοκίμασε ακόμα και την 1Ν4007)
εδώ είναι τα specs της  *MUR1100E*

----------


## marios-nik90

> Μαrie κουλάρισε βρέ συ,μήν τα παίρνεις κρανίο ,μέσα απο το σοβαρό και το καλαμπούρι νά είσαι σίγουρος ότι βγήκαν συμπεράσματα πρός τα έξω.
> Δέν σέ είπε κανείς εγκληματία αλλοίμονο.
> Ετσι είναι τά πραγματα όπως προανέφερες μέ τίς κατασκευές τίς λαμπάτες ,μέ μιά διαφορά μόνο,ότι στις κατασκευές μπορεί νά φάει καμμιά τάση μόνο ο εκάστοτε ( μαστροχαλαστής) πού το φτιάχνει ,ενώ στόν ηλεκτροφόρο φράκτη μπορεί νά φάει καμμιά τάση και ο καθε περαστικός ,άλλο το ενα αλλο το άλλο ,γιαυτό λέμε μέ τόν Νικο-Παναγιώτη ότι χρειάζετε πρώτα περιφραξη από έξω που να ειδοποιή ότι εντός της περιφράξεως λειτουργεί ηλεκτρικός φράκτης χαμηλού ρεύματος ,γιά τίς αρκούδες.
> Είδες καί άκρη βρήκαμε ,καί καλαμπούρι καναμε (κοίτα τα προηγούμενα post μου) ,καί καλoί φίλοι παραμείναμε ,και μετά από αυτό το κουραστικό thread



φιλε μου επειδη τωρα ξαναμπηκα θελω να σου πω οτι δεν κατηγορουσα εσενα ουτε τον driver fm am...αναφερομουν σε 1-2 ατομα συγκεκριμενα...απλα μεχρι να γραψω εγω αυτο που ηθελα ειχαν απαντησει κι αλλοι....ολα οκ!!!

----------


## ALAMAN

Έφτιαξα το κύκλωμα του ηλεκτροφόρου φράχτη του ελέκτορ αλλα απ' ότι βλέπω δεν δουλέυει.
Το τροφοδοτώ απο ένα απλό τροφοδοτικό 12V και στην έξοδο έβαλα ένα μικρό μετασχηματιστή 6,3V / 2A που είχα για νήματα λυχνίας.
Αλλα δεν αποκρίνεται καθόλου... τί έγινε δεν ξέρω το κύκλωμα είναι σωστό!

Το έχει φτιάξει κανείς?

----------


## sv9cvk

> Έφτιαξα το κύκλωμα του ηλεκτροφόρου φράχτη του ελέκτορ αλλα απ' ότι βλέπω δεν δουλέυει.
> Το τροφοδοτώ απο ένα απλό τροφοδοτικό 12V και στην έξοδο έβαλα ένα μικρό μετασχηματιστή 6,3V / 2A που είχα για νήματα λυχνίας.
> Αλλα δεν αποκρίνεται καθόλου... τί έγινε δεν ξέρω το κύκλωμα είναι σωστό!
> 
> Το έχει φτιάξει κανείς?



Φιλε γιωργο δεν λεει πουθενα για *απλο μετασχηματιστη* στην εξοδο  :Bored:  
Αυτο που μοιαζει με Μ/Τ στην εξοδο ειναι *πολλαπλασιαστης απο αυτοκινητο η απο μηχανη* :Wink:  (ουσιαστικα ειναι Μ/Τ αλλα σιγουρα δεν κανει ο συγκεκριμενος που εβαλες )

----------


## ALAMAN

Δηλαδή πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να είναι απο αυτοκίνητο ή μηχανή?
Άν βάλω μετασχηματιστή υψηλής απο τηλεόραση ή οθόνη pc κάνει ??

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι δεν κανει το κυκλωμα δουλευει μονο με πολλαπλασιαστη αυτ/του και με τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Περίεργο μου φαίνετε γιατί εγώ νόμιζα οτι το κύκλωμα έβγαζε παλμούς κάποιας συχνότητας και απλά σύνδεες ένα μετασχηματιστή.
Τον μικρό μετασχηματιστή τον ήθελα μόνο για δοκιμή αλλα αφού δεν γίνεται θα βάλω αυτοκινήτου ή απο μηχανάκι.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε έναν απλό μετασχηματιστή σχετικά μικρό σε μέγεθος να βγάζει υψηλή τάση?
Ο πολλαπλασιαστής αυτοκινήτου είναι μεγάλος σε μέγεθος.

----------


## FM1

Φίλε Γιώργο υπάρχουν και κυκλώματα με μικρό Μ/Σ όπως το παρακάτω που βγάζει 1800V

Προσοχή όμως με τέτοια κυκλώματα!!!

----------


## NUKE

Βαλε πολαπλασιαστη μηχανης.Εχει πολυ μικροτερο μεγεθος...

----------


## ALAMAN

> Φίλε Γιώργο υπάρχουν και κυκλώματα με μικρό Μ/Σ όπως το παρακάτω που βγάζει 1800V
> 
> Προσοχή όμως με τέτοια κυκλώματα!!!



Ενδιαφέρον φαίνετε !
Ο μετασχηματιστής είναι διαμόρφωσης για ήχο ?
1kΩ πρωτεύον και 200kΩ δευτερεύον ?
Πού μπορώ να βρώ τέτοιο μετασχηματιστή στη θεσσαλονίκη?
Στο πρωτεύον η ωμική αντίσταση είναι σε όλο το πηνίο ή μονο στην μεσαία λήψη?
Πόσο ρεύμα χρειάζεται? μία απλή 9V μπαταρία καλα είναι ?

----------


## terys2

Τίποτα δεν κάνεις με μετασχηματιστή ήχου εγώ έβαλα μετασχηματιστή υψηλής από αυτοκίνητο και όλα οκ  :Cool:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Τίποτα δεν κάνεις με μετασχηματιστή ήχου εγώ έβαλα μετασχηματιστή υψηλής από αυτοκίνητο και όλα οκ



Το θέμα είναι οτι αυτό δεν προορίζεται για φράχτη αλλα για συσκευή χειρός με υψηλή τάση και θα έχει μεγάλο όγκο !!

----------


## KOKAR

> Κάθε περαστικός ή γείτονας θα μπορεί να σου κάνει μήνυση γιατί άθελά του δέχτηκε, ακίνδυνη έστω, αλλά οπωσδήποτε δυσάρεστη, επώδυνη και απρόκλητη  ηλεκτροπληξία . Και το να ...χαστουκίζεις (!)  όποιον πλησιάσει, εντελώς *ακίνδυνο* είναι, αλλά διώκεται .





Κώστα, η παρακάτω φώτο είναι από την σημερινή city press (25-6-2009)
για πρόσεξε τι προτείνει ο κος Σουφλιας....



more info ....
http://www.citypress.gr/PDF/1414/02.pdf

----------


## terys2

Για zapper εννοείς  :Confused1:

----------


## KOKAR

> Για zapper εννοείς



τι εννοείς ?

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Παράθεση:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Γαληνίτης*  
> _Κάθε περαστικός ή γείτονας θα μπορεί να σου κάνει μήνυση γιατί άθελά του δέχτηκε, ακίνδυνη έστω, αλλά οπωσδήποτε δυσάρεστη, επώδυνη και απρόκλητη  ηλεκτροπληξία . Και το να ...χαστουκίζεις (!)  όποιον πλησιάσει, εντελώς ακίνδυνο είναι, αλλά διώκεται ._
> 
> 
> Κώστα, η παρακάτω φώτο είναι από την σημερινή city press (25-6-2009)
> για πρόσεξε τι προτείνει ο κος Σουφλιας....



Τί να πει κανείς; Σίγουρα η απρόσμενη συνάντηση με...αρκούδες (!!!!) σε μια οδό ταχείας κυκλοφορίας ούτε ευχάριστη, ούτε ακίνδυνη είναι. Ούτε για τους οδηγούς, ούτε για τα συμπαθέστατα και υπό εξαφάνιση τετράποδα.

Τώρα πού κολλάει το... χαστούκι (!) δεν ξέρω. Σίγουρα όχι στις αρκούδες!

----------


## ALAMAN

> το ρεύμα είναι μεγάλο στην είσοδο, η έξοδος όμως έχει χαμηλό ρεύμα
> Οι συσκευές που έχουν οι αστυνομικοί δεν έχουν πολλαπλασιαστές 
> αυτοκινήτου αλλά μετασχιματιστακια Υ/Τ όπως αυτά που έχουν 
> τα laptop για να ανάβουν το backlight από τα μόνιτορ.
> Ακόμα τα stick που έχουν οι αστυνομικοί δεν είναι για συνεχή λειτουργία
> και εδώ το ζητούμενο είναι η συνεχής λειτουργία



Ξέρετε πού μπορώ να βρώ τέτοια μικρά μετασχηματιστάκια? Πουλάνε στο εμπόριο? Θεσσαλονίκη πού μπορώ να βρώ? Τί τάση παράγουν αυτά?

----------


## terys2

Φίλε alaman τι εννοείς συσκευή χειρός  :Confused1:  zapper?

----------


## ALAMAN

Ενοώ οτι το κύκλωμα θέλω να είναι μικρό σε μέγεθος κάτι σαν κινητό τηλέφωνο ή τουλάχιστον σαν τηλεκοντρόλ τηλεόρασης. Η πλακέτα βγαίνει άνετα μικρή σε διαστάσεις αλλα το θέμα είναι ο μετασχηματιστής. Αυτα τα μετασχηματιστάκια πρέπει να κάνουν καλή δουλειά αλλα το θέμα είναι πού θα τα βρώ...  :Huh:

----------


## Triton

> Ενοώ οτι το κύκλωμα θέλω να είναι μικρό σε μέγεθος κάτι σαν κινητό τηλέφωνο ή τουλάχιστον σαν τηλεκοντρόλ τηλεόρασης. Η πλακέτα βγαίνει άνετα μικρή σε διαστάσεις αλλα το θέμα είναι ο μετασχηματιστής. Αυτα τα μετασχηματιστάκια πρέπει να κάνουν καλή δουλειά αλλα το θέμα είναι πού θα τα βρώ...



Θα πάρεις ένα κομματάκι φερίτη θα τυλίξεις πάνω όσο περισσότερο σύρμα (τρίχα) μπορείς και μετά για δευτερεύων με πιο χοντρό σύρμα τύλιξε καμιά 30 σπείρες .Πειραματίσου λίγο ,είναι φασαρία ,αλλά θα το πετύχεις.
Για αυτή τη δουλεια είναι ιδανικά τα pot core

----------


## ALAMAN

Τοροειδή ή απλό? Για φερίτη αν βάλω απλό σίδερο κάνει?
Με τί διατομές θα γίνουν ?
Ένα έτοιμο δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα?

----------


## terys2

Δηλαδή θέλεις να φτιάξεις ηλεκτροφόρο φράχτη αλλά σε πειράζει το μέγεθος του κυκλώματος (Ο μετασχηματιστής να είναι μικρός)  :Confused1:  Δεν υπάρχει λόγος για μικρό μετασχηματιστή σε τέτεια κατασκευή :Wink:

----------


## Triton

> Τοροειδή ή απλό? Για φερίτη αν βάλω απλό σίδερο κάνει?
> Με τί διατομές θα γίνουν ?
> Ένα έτοιμο δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα?



Το έτοιμο είναι καλύτερο .Αν όμως δεν βρίσκεις τι κάνεις ?
H παίρνεις τον ταλαντωτή από ένα φωτιστικό ασφαλείας (φθορίου) που ανυψώνει τη τάση για να ιονίσει το αέριο η τον μετασχηματιστή του η φτιάχνεις κάτι ανάλογο.
Διατομές τώρα όλα στο πιάτο ? :Rolleyes:

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν το θέλω για φράχτη και επειδή η συσκευή θα κρατιέται με το χέρι δεν θέλω να είναι ογκώδες !! όσον το δυνατό μικρότερη...

----------


## terys2

Τώρα κατάλαβα  :Smile:  Μία είναι η λύση μετασχηματιστής απο φωτογραφική μηχανή μίας χρήσεως. Έχω φτιάξει παρόμοιo project  :Wink:

----------


## Triton

Υπ όψη πως με ένα τέτοιο λήστεψαν ένα φίλο μου.
Δεν ξέρω τι θα συμβεί αν σε πιάσουν με αυτό.

----------


## Triton

> Τώρα κατάλαβα  Μία είναι η λύση μετασχηματιστής απο φωτογραφική μηχανή μίας χρήσεως. Έχω φτιάξει παρόμοιo project



 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Υπ όψη πως με ένα τέτοιο λήστεψαν ένα φίλο μου.
> Δεν ξέρω τι θα συμβεί αν σε πιάσουν με αυτό.



Δεν ξέρω τί θα συμβεί και δεν με πολυαπασχολεί γιατί δεν το θέλω για μένα.
Εγώ μια απλή εξυπηρέτηση κάνω να το φτιάξω για κάποιον που δεν έχει πάσα ιδέα απο ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα και κατασευές για να το φτιάξει μόνος του.
Φίλε terys2, αυτό απο την φωτογραφική μηχανή γνωρίζεις πόσο υψηλή τάση παράγει? 
Θα ψάξω πάντως να βρώ... και απο φωτογραφική μηχανή.
Ελπίζω να μπορεί να οδηγηθεί απο ένα απλό 555 με τάση 9-12V...έτσι?

----------


## terys2

Λοιπόν πάρε link αλλά προσοχή δεν είναι παιχνίδι  :Wink:  http://www.instructables.com/id/How-...ctronic-Shock/  Μικρότερο δεν βρίσκεις και πιό απλό  :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

Θα πάω να ρωτήσω σήμερα σε κανένα μαγαζί αν μπορέσω να βρώ έτοιμα...
Και στην ανάγκη θα αγοράσω και καμιά φωτογραφική μηχανή μιας χρήσεως  :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------


## terys2

Ξέχασα να τονίσω μην το boostareis τέρμα με τάσης πάνω απο 4v θα τα παίξει ο μετασχηματιστής  :Wink: Αν θές πιό πολύ  τάση στην έξοδο φτιάξε ένα cascade.Εγώ έφτιαξα ένα τέτειο κύκλωμα γιά bug zapper  :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Λοιπόν πάρε link αλλά προσοχή δεν είναι παιχνίδι  http://www.instructables.com/id/How-...ctronic-Shock/  Μικρότερο δεν βρίσκεις και πιό απλό



Πολύ μικρότερο απ' ότι περίμενα!!!  :Thumbup1: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια, όταν καταφέρω και βρώ τίποτα θα ξεκινήσω να το φτιάξω...  :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Ξέχασα να τονίσω μην το boostareis τέρμα με τάσης πάνω απο 4v θα τα παίξει ο μετασχηματιστής Αν θές πιό πολύ  τάση στην έξοδο φτιάξε ένα cascade.Εγώ έφτιαξα ένα τέτειο κύκλωμα γιά bug zapper



Όταν λές "πολύ τάση" για τί τιμές μιλάς??
Τα 4V μπορώ να τα πάρω και με απλές μπαταρίες 1,5V?

----------


## terys2

Χαλαρά από μπαταρίες των 1,5v  :Wink:  Πολύ τάση εννοώ πάνω από 2kv αλλά αυτό είναι για κύκλωμα όπως το bug zapper....

----------


## ALAMAN

Τί ακριβώς είναι το bug zapper?

----------


## terys2

Σκοτώνει έντομα όπως κουνούπια ,κατσαρίδες κ.λ.π Θα ανεβάσω την κατασκευή καμιά μέρα  :Wink:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Σκοτώνει έντομα όπως κουνούπια ,κατσαρίδες κ.λ.π Θα ανεβάσω την κατασκευή καμιά μέρα



Οκ Θα περιμένω.. και αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα απο τους κανονισμούς του forum στείλτο μου σε πμ.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!

----------


## ALAMAN

Τελικά απ' ότι έμαθα δεν υπάρχουν στην αγορά τέτοια μετασχηματιστάκια...
Οπότε θα ψάξω να βρώ καμια φθηνή φωτογραφική μηχανή.
Το κύκλωμα bug zapper δεν είναι σαν τον απλό ταλαντωτή με το 555 ?
Δεν παράγει παλμούς?
Είχα φτιάξει παλιά ένα απλό κύκλωμα ταλαντωτή με το 555 το οποίο στην έξοδό του είχε μετασχηματιστή 4V/220V.. αλλά δεν ήταν αρκετά ισχυρό!
Φαντάζομε κάτι αντίστοιχο δεν θα είναι και αυτό?

----------


## terys2

Έχω φτιάξει αυτό το κύκλωμα http://www.geocities.com/tjacodesign/bugzap/zapper.html σκοτώνει προσοχή  :Cool:  Από ότι βλέπεις τροφοδοτείται από τα 220v.Μπορείς να πάρεις αυτο το κύκλωμα και να το τροφοδοτήσεις από το mini zapper,βέβαια δεν στο συνιστώ είναι danger  :Thumbdown:  Αυτά τα κυκλώματα είναι καθαρά για επιστημονικούς λόγους ή για bug zapper κ.λ.π για αυτό πρόσεχε τι θα το κάνεις  :Wink:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Έχω φτιάξει αυτό το κύκλωμα http://www.geocities.com/tjacodesign/bugzap/zapper.html σκοτώνει προσοχή  Από ότι βλέπεις τροφοδοτείται από τα 220v.Μπορείς να πάρεις αυτο το κύκλωμα και να το τροφοδοτήσεις από το mini zapper,βέβαια δεν στο συνιστώ είναι danger  Αυτά τα κυκλώματα είναι καθαρά για επιστημονικούς λόγους ή για bug zapper κ.λ.π για αυτό πρόσεχε τι θα το κάνεις



Μήν ανησυχείς με το που κατασκευάσω το κύκλωμα θα φύγει απ' τα χέρια μου ούτε δοκιμή θα το κάνω, εγώ όπως είπα μια εξυπηρέτηση κάνω!  :Rolleyes: 
Δηλαδή αυτό το κύκλωμα που απ' ότι βλέπω είναι ένας πολλαπλασιαστής, θα μπεί στην έξοδο του μετασχηματιστή ?
Το κύκλωμα που οδηγεί τον μετασχηματιστή θα μπορεί να είναι ένας απλός ταλαντωτής με 555 έτσι ?

----------


## terys2

Και NE555 μπορεί να είναι αλλά και το κύκλωμα όπως είναι στο link που σου είχα δώσει  :Wink:  Το κύκλωμα ναι θα μπεί στην είσοδο του πολλαπλασιαστή  :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Και NE555 μπορεί να είναι αλλά και το κύκλωμα όπως είναι στο link που σου είχα δώσει  Το κύκλωμα ναι θα μπεί στην είσοδο του πολλαπλασιαστή



Δεν κατάλαβα... Και τα δύο κυκλώματα δεν πρέπει να μπούν?
Δηλαδή πρώτα θα υπάρχει ένας ταλαντωτής με 555 (αλλα θα πρέπει να βγάζει τάση <4V) και μετα η τάση θα ανυψώνεται με μετασχηματιστή υψηλής τάσης απο φωτογραφική μηχανή και τέλος απο ότι κατάλαβα στο δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή θα προσθέσουμε το κύκλωμα του πολλαπλασιαστή.
Το NE555 νομίζω είναι απαραίτητο για να δημιουργήσει εναλλασσόμενη τάση απο τις μπαταρίες για να δουλέψει και ο μετασχηματιστής.

----------


## terys2

Όχι μπορείς να κάνεις το κύκλωμα από το link που σου έδωσα βγαζει γύρω στα 350v χωρίς NE555 :Wink:

----------


## ALAMAN

350V με τάση μπαταρίας? Τί τάση περίπου?
Η τάση της μπαταρίας όμως είναι συνεχές... πώς θα ανυψωθεί ?
Ούτε ο μετασχηματισής μπορεί να δουλέψει χωρίς ταλαντωτή.
Εγώ προτιμώ πάντως να βάλω τον πολλαπλασιαστή μετά τον μετασχηματιστή για περισσότερη τάση όπως με την σειρά που ανέφερα πιο πάνω. άν είναι σωστό βέβαια.
Επίσης στο λίνκ αναφέρει οτι το κύκλωμα παράγει 1800V με τάση εισόδου 230V.

----------


## terys2

Δες καλά το link αυτό που σου έστειλα..Έχει transistor για ταλάντωση  :Wink:  Φτιάξε αυτό και είσαι οκ  :Biggrin:  Δεν πιστέυω να θέλει και  cascade  :Tongue:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Δες καλά το link αυτό που σου έστειλα..Έχει transistor για ταλάντωση  Φτιάξε αυτό και είσαι οκ  Δεν πιστέυω να θέλει και  cascade



 :Confused1: 

Αυτό είναι το λίνκ
http://www.geocities.com/tjacodesign/bugzap/zapper.html

Και το κύκλωμα:


Το τρανζίστορ πού είναι???  :Huh:

----------


## ALAMAN

Μήπως ενοείς αυτό το κύκλωμα?  :Huh: 
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-...ctronic-Shock/

Δηλαδή απ' ότι κατάλαβα λές να συνδέσω την έξοδο αυτού του κυκλώματος με το μετασχηματιστάκι υψηλής στην είσοδο του bug zapper, σωστά?

Και απ' ότι αναφερει σε τάση 3V παράγει 900V. (συνεχές??)

 1.5v input = 450v output. 3v input = 900v output. 4.5v input = 1200v output. 9v input = 2700v output. (OUCH!)
Τα 900V όμως δεν θα είναι πολλά για το bug zapper που θέλει 350?

----------


## terys2

Βάλε μπαταρία 1,5v και είσαι οκ...θα βγάλει γύρω στα 350v  :Wink:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Βάλε μπαταρία 1,5v και είσαι οκ...θα βγάλει γύρω στα 350v



Και ο πολλαπλασιαστής θα μου βγάλει περίπου 1800V όπως γράφει το κύκλωμα, σωστά?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## terys2

Εκεί γύρω ναι αν και δεν το έχω μετρήσει  :Wink:  Θα ανεβάσω την κατασκευή μαζί με κανένα video να δείς τι κάνει  :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

Το ρεύμα που παρέχει ο μετασχηματιστής υψηλής της φωτογραφικής μηχανής είναι συνεχές?

----------


## ALAMAN

Τελικά έφτιαξα το κύκλωμα με το μετασχηματιστάκι της φωτογραφικής μηχανής αλλα δεν δούλεψε!
Τα υλικά που χρησιμοποίησα τα πήρα πάνω απο την πλακέτα της φωτογραφικής μηχανής. ένα τρανζίστορ λίγο μεγάλο σε μέγεθος (υπήρχε και μικρό) ένα πυκνωτή 20nF, μια αντίσταση 220Ω και μία δίοδο που υπήρχε κι αυτή επάνω στην πλακέτα.
Χρησιμοποίησα και τα 2 τρανζίστορ αλλα με ίδια αποτελέσματα...
Όταν το δίνω τάση αρχίζει και αυξάνει στην έξοδο μέχρι τα 300mV περίπου!!! :Huh: 
Το ένα τρανζίστορ έχει κωδικό "FOR3G 8-H" και η δίοδος "Z10-270B"
Το μεγάλο τρανζίστορ έχει κωδικό "B1306"
Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κάτι άλλο? Άλλη δίοδο ή άλλο τρανζίστορ ?
Ο πυκνωτής και η αντίσταση είναι ΟΚ.

ΥΓ. Το κύκλωμα είναι σωστό το έχω ελεγξει. Ο μετασχηματιστής είναι και αυτός ΟΚ, η μηχανή δεν είχε πρόβλημα, και μοιάζει ακριβώς με τον μετασχηματιστή στη φώτο.
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-...ctronic-Shock/

----------


## terys2

Βάλε για transistor ένα 2n2222 και για δίοδο 1n4007  :Wink:  Μάλλον έβαλες λάθος τα pins από τα transistor  :Confused1:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Βάλε για transistor ένα 2n2222 και για δίοδο 1n4007  Μάλλον έβαλες λάθος τα pins από τα transistor



Μακάρι να συμβαίνει αυτό!
Θα το δοκιμάσω... Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ALAMAN

Πάλι το ίδιο κάνει!!  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1: 

Σε αυτό το κύκλωμα γιατί λέει αντίσταση 22Ω ? ενώ στο άλλο αναφέρει 220Ω

-------------------

----------


## terys2

Η 22 βάλεις η 220 θα δουλέψει  :Wink:  Το θέμα είναι ότι μπορεί να έβαλες ανάποδα τα ποδαράκια του μετασχηματιστή ,το είχα πάθει και εγώ σε κατασκευή geiger counter  :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Η 22 βάλεις η 220 θα δουλέψει  Το θέμα είναι ότι μπορεί να έβαλες ανάποδα τα ποδαράκια του μετασχηματιστή ,το είχα πάθει και εγώ σε κατασκευή geiger counter



Όχι τα ποδαράκια του μετασχηματιστή τα έβαλα όπως ακριβώς δείχνει και στη φώτο του κυκλώματος. Είναι ακριβώς ίδιος!  :Bored:

----------


## terys2

Βάλε 2n2222 transistor και 1n4007 δίοδο  :Wink:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Βάλε 2n2222 transistor και 1n4007 δίοδο



Αυτό έκανα και βγάζει τα ίδια αποτελέσματα!

----------


## terys2

Βγάλε photo αναλυτικές να δω τι παιζει  :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Βγάλε photo αναλυτικές να δω τι παιζει



Δύσκολα τα πράγματα τώρα... Έχω χάσει το καλώδιο που συνδέω το κινητό με το pc.
Θα προσπαθήσω να τις ανεβάσω το συντομότερο....

----------


## terys2

Ok αναμένω photos  :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

Η αρίθμιση των πινς του μετασχηματιστή είναι όπως κοιταμε τα ποδαράκια απο κάτω ή απο πάνω?

----------


## ALAMAN

Ορίστε και οι φωτογραφίες της κατασκευής!
Στο γκρί καλώδιο είναι η γείωση, στο πορτοκαλί τα +1,5V και στο καφέ η έξοδος των -450V όπως λέει το κύκλωμα. Αλλα δυστηχώς δεν βγάζει τίποτα...
Το τρανζίστορ είναι το BC547
Η δίοδος 1N4007
Η αντίσταση 220Ω
Και ο πυκνωτής 22nF.
Λάθος στην υλοποίηση δεν υπάρχει καθώς το έχω ελέγξει αρκετές φορές και δοκίμασα με 3 τρανζίστορ (ένα που είχε στην πλακέτα της φωτ. μηχανής, ένα 2Ν2222Α και το BC457 που φαίνετε στις φώτο).

1) http://img369.imageshack.us/i/dsc01510j.jpg/
2) http://img365.imageshack.us/i/dsc01513.jpg/
3) http://img48.imageshack.us/i/dsc01513.jpg/
4) http://img369.imageshack.us/i/dsc01514.jpg/
5) http://img216.imageshack.us/i/dsc01515izl.jpg/
6) http://img369.imageshack.us/i/dsc01516e.jpg/
7) http://img48.imageshack.us/i/dsc01518.jpg/
8) http://img213.imageshack.us/i/dsc01519h.jpg/

----------


## terys2

Λοιπόν φίλε Alaman είσαι λάθος η μάλλον το σχέδιο είναι λάθος.....Δες το κύκλωμα αυτό....Τα pin 1,2 είναι στο χοντρό πηνίο  :Wink:   Δηλαδή έβαλες ανάποδα τα ποδαράκια  :Tongue2:

----------


## ALAMAN

Ποιό είναι το χοντρό πηνίο στο μετασχηματιστή μου ???
Εγώ χρησιμοποίησα την ίδια αρίθμηση όπως στο σχέδιο.
Δες την φώτο να καταλάβεις πώς έβαλα τα ποδαράκια.

----------


## ALAMAN

Άν το δούμε λογικά σαν έναν μικρό μετασχηματιστή υποβιβασμού τάσης (ανάποδα θα μπαίνει για ανύψωση τάσης) το χοντρό πηνίο θα πρέπει να είναι το δευτερεύον τύλιγμα με πολύ μικρή αντίσταση περίπου 0. ενώ στα άλλα 2 πηνία θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ωμική αντίσταση μερικών εκατοντάδων Ωμ.
Σωστά??? :Huh:

----------


## terys2

No δεν κάνει υποβιβασμό οπότε το μικρότερης αντίστασης πάει στα 1,2 ποδαράκια  :Wink:

----------


## terys2

Στο 4 βάλε το 1,στο 5 το 2,στο 1 το 3 ,στο 2 το 4 και στο 3 το 5 ....... :Wink:  πρόσεχε μην σε τινάξει  :Lol:

----------


## ALAMAN

Δηλαδή όπως στην φώτο....
Στο site με το κύκλωμα, τα πινς του μετασχηματιστή ήταν αλλιώς.  :Unsure: 
ΟΚ θα το δοκιμάσω!

----------


## ALAMAN

Πάλι δεν κάνει τίποτα !!!!  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying: 
Δοκίμασα και το 2Ν2222 αλλα ούτε με αυτό κάνει κάτι...
Το μετράω με το πολύμετρο και δείχνει νεκρό μόνο κάτι mV δείχνει.
Τάση δίνω απο τροφοδοτικό 1,5V
Επίσης είναι πολύ ευαίσθητο αυτό, μερικά πινς σπάνε απο το πλαστικό αλλα ευτιχώς τα συρματάκια δεν κόβονται κάνουν καλή επαφή τα μέτρησα με πολύμετρο.
Τί φταίει? Μήπως είναι καμένος ο μετασχηματιστής?

----------


## terys2

Φτιάξε αυτό το κύκλωμα και είσαι οκ  :Wink:

----------


## ALAMAN

Ούτε αυτό δουλεύει!!!
Θα ψάξω για άλλο μετασχηματιστή!  :Sad:

----------


## KOKAR

έχω φτιάξει ένα εγώ και θα το ανεβάσω στις παρουσιάσεις των κατασκευών
αλλά εσύ πόσα βολτ θέλεις να έχεις στην έξοδο ???

----------


## ALAMAN

> έχω φτιάξει ένα εγώ και θα το ανεβάσω στις παρουσιάσεις των κατασκευών
> αλλά εσύ πόσα βολτ θέλεις να έχεις στην έξοδο ???



Όσα χρειάζονται για να νιώσεις ένα ισχυρό τίναγμα!  :Huh:

----------


## KOKAR

οκ αυτό που έχω φτιάξει είναι ρυθμιζόμενο οπότε μπορείς να το δοκιμάσεις...
η τάση εξόδου είναι από 95ν εως 300ν με τάση εισόδου 9 έως 12ν και οι
διαστάσεις όλης της πλακέτας είναι 3,5cm x 6cm

υ.γ
το τροφοδοτικό αυτό το έχω φτιάξει για να τροφοδοτήσω μια 
λούμπα προενισχυτρια για μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο...

----------


## ALAMAN

Το μέγεθος όλης της κατασκευής δεν θέλω να ξεπερνάει το μέγεθος ενός κινητού τηλεφώνου.
Περιμένω το σχέδιο να το δοκιμάσω...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KOKAR

θα ανεβάσω την κατασκευή το συντομότερο δυνατό
σου υπενθυμίζω όμως οτι το κύκλωμα φτιάχτηκε για να τροφοδοτήσει
λάμπα π.χ 12ΑΧ7 - 12ΑΤ7 και γενικά προενυσχυτριες λάμπες χαμηλής κατανάλωσης

----------


## KOKAR

το link της κατασκευής μου είναι *αυτό* αλλά νομίζω ότι για την δική σου
περίπτωση πρέπει να φτιάξεις *αυτό* ...

----------


## ALAMAN

Το κύκλωμα που προτείνεις το έχουνε ξαναπροτείνει σε άλλο ποστ.
Τον μετασχηματιστή πού μπορώ να τον βρώ?

----------


## KOKAR

> Το κύκλωμα που προτείνεις το έχουνε ξαναπροτείνει σε άλλο ποστ.
> Τον μετασχηματιστή πού μπορώ να τον βρώ?



είναι μετασχηματιστής προσαρμογής μεγαφώνου και το βρίσκεις
μέσα σε παλιά ραδιοφωνακια....
εναλλακτικά μπορείς να βάλεις ένα μικρο μετασχηματιστή 6ν-220ν 
όπου το τύλιγμα τις χαμηλής τάσης των 6ν θα είναι στον συλλέκτη
του τρανζίστορ και το τύλιγμα των 220ν θα είναι η έξοδος σου

----------


## ALAMAN

Έχω φτιάξει κύκλωμα με τέτοιο μετασχηματιστή!
Δεν είναι καθόλου ισχυρό και ο μετασχηματιστής δεν συγκρίνεται σε μέγεθος με το μετασχηματιστάκι υψηλής της φωτογραφικής μηχανής.

----------


## Thanos10

Θελω να σε ρωτησω γιατι θελεις η κατασκευη να εχει μικρο μεγεθος.

----------


## KOKAR

> Έχω φτιάξει κύκλωμα με τέτοιο μετασχηματιστή!
> *Δεν είναι καθόλου ισχυρό* και ο μετασχηματιστής δεν συγκρίνεται σε μέγεθος με το μετασχηματιστάκι υψηλής της φωτογραφικής μηχανής.



όταν λες ότι δεν είναι ισχυρό τι εννοείς ?????

----------


## KOKAR

αν θελεις αυτό που φαντάζομαι *δες εδώ...*

----------


## ALAMAN

> όταν λες ότι δεν είναι ισχυρό τι εννοείς ?????



Μπορούσα να πιάσω τους ακροδέκτες και να τους κρατάω χωρίς να "νιώθω" τίποτα!  :Unsure: 





> Θελω να σε ρωτησω γιατι θελεις η κατασκευη να εχει μικρο μεγεθος.



Για να χωράει στο χέρι.





> αν θελεις αυτό που φαντάζομαι *δες εδώ...*



Σωστός!  :Biggrin: 
Αυτό θέλω να φτιάξω!
Αλλα δεν μπορώ να το καταφέρω... Το κύκλωμα με το μετασχηματιστάκι ΥΤ της φωτ μηχανής δεν δούλεψε...
Θα ψάξω να βρώ και άλλο μετασχηματιστάκι μήπως και γίνει τίποτα...

----------


## Thanos10

Καποτε ειχα ενα κυκλωμα οπως το θελεις θα ψαξω να στο βρω.
Αλλα αυτο που σου προτεινει ο Κωστας δεν ειναι ακριβο να το αγορασεις και να φυγεις απο τον μπελα τις κατασκευης και το ψαξιμο των υλικων.

----------


## jimk

σου βρηκα κατι ακριβως στα μετρα σου  


http://www.ethiopianreview.com/album...ransformer.jpg
 :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Thanos10

Δες και εδω http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...a%3DX%26um%3D1

----------


## KOKAR

> *Μπορούσα να πιάσω τους ακροδέκτες και να τους κρατάω χωρίς να "νιώθω" τίποτα!* 
> 
> 
> Για να χωράει στο χέρι.
> 
> 
> Σωστός! 
> Αυτό θέλω να φτιάξω!
> Αλλα δεν μπορώ να το καταφέρω... Το κύκλωμα με το μετασχηματιστάκι ΥΤ της φωτ μηχανής δεν δούλεψε...
> Θα ψάξω να βρώ και άλλο μετασχηματιστάκι μήπως και γίνει τίποτα...



θα με κάνεις να το φτιάξω εγω.....μόνο που εγώ δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος
να ακουμπήσω τους ακροδέκτες !

υ.γ
αν το κύκλωμα που έφτιαξες δούλευε σωστά τότε η τάση που θα 
έβγαζε θα ήταν 220ν το λιγότερο....

----------


## ALAMAN

> θα με κάνεις να το φτιάξω εγω.....μόνο που εγώ δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος
> να ακουμπήσω τους ακροδέκτες !
> 
> υ.γ
> αν το κύκλωμα που έφτιαξες δούλευε σωστά τότε η τάση που θα 
> έβγαζε θα ήταν 220ν το λιγότερο....



Νομίζω ήταν παραπάνω απο 220... δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς αλλά την είχα μετρήσει με το πολύμετρο και απορούσα για τυχόν λάθος ένδειξη!

----------


## KOKAR

αφού το παρακάτω κύκλωμα λες ότι το έφτιαξες και δεν ήταν ισχυρό...


πρόσθεσε του και το παρακάτω αλλά με προσοχή !!

----------


## KOKAR

αν θες να διαβάσεις παραπάνω για τους πολλαπλασιαστές τάσης *click εδώ*

----------


## terys2

Παιδιά το cascade σκοτώνει χαλαρά  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## moutoulos

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*

*Οι άπειροι χρήστες (μέλη), να μην πειραματίζονται με αυτά.*

Μην έχουμε τίποτα περίεργο ...  :Laugh:

----------


## KOKAR

ΟΧΙ όταν τα mA που μπορεί να δώσει ο Μ/Τ είναι ελάχιστα....

----------


## moutoulos

Συμφωνώ βρε, απλά καλύτερα να έχουν το φόβο του  :Lol: .

----------


## ALAMAN

> αν θελεις αυτό που φαντάζομαι *δες εδώ...*



Τελικά αυτό στην Ελλάδα μπορούμε να το βρούμε ??  :Confused1:

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά το παραπάνω για αγορά δεν το βρήκα πουθενά στην ελλάδα, στο ιντερνετ.
Και νομίζω η σελίδα επάνω απο το ebay αποευθύνεται μόνο για αμερική.
Καμιά άλλη λύση για αγορά?

----------


## terys2

Δοκίμασε ξανά να φτιάξεις ένα καλύτερα  :Wink:

----------


## ALAMAN

> αφού το παρακάτω κύκλωμα λες ότι το έφτιαξες και δεν ήταν ισχυρό...
> 
> 
> πρόσθεσε του και το παρακάτω αλλά με προσοχή !!



Φίλε κόκαρ μπορείς να μου πείς πόσο ρεύμα καταναλώνει αυτό το κύκλωμα?
Λοιπόν το έφτιαξα μου καταναλώνει κοντά στο 1Α, χρησιμοποίησα μετασχηματιστάκι με ωμική αντίσταση πρωτεύοντος 160mΩ και δευτερεύοντος 115Ω.
Το κύκλωμα δεν λειτουργεί. Μετράω με το πολύμετρο εναλλασσόμενη τάση αλλά τίποτα !!! 0V.
Ακούμπησα και τους ακροδέκτες και πάλι τίποτα...

Χρησιμοποίησα το παρακάτω μετασχηματιστάκι.

----------


## KOKAR

Αν θυμαμαι καλα ο Μ/Τ πρεπει να είναι Μ/Τ εξόδου  απο ραδιοφωνο μικρο,
αυτό που έβαλες σίγουρα δεν κάνει....

----------


## terys2

Φίλε alaman βάλε έναν μετασχηματιστή 220v σε 6v ανάποδα,θα κάνει δουλειά σίγουρα  :Wink:

----------


## Bobiras

> Φίλε κόκαρ μπορείς να μου πείς πόσο ρεύμα καταναλώνει αυτό το κύκλωμα?
> Λοιπόν το έφτιαξα μου καταναλώνει κοντά στο 1Α, χρησιμοποίησα μετασχηματιστάκι με ωμική αντίσταση πρωτεύοντος 160mΩ και δευτερεύοντος 115Ω.
> Το κύκλωμα δεν λειτουργεί. Μετράω με το πολύμετρο εναλλασσόμενη τάση αλλά τίποτα !!! 0V.
> Ακούμπησα και τους ακροδέκτες και πάλι τίποτα...
> 
> Χρησιμοποίησα το παρακάτω μετασχηματιστάκι.



το συγκεκριμενο το εχο φτιαξει και μονο που κανει ειναι να σε χτυπαει αλλα μονο σαν παιχνιδι οχι τπτ το ιδιετερο ουτε σπινθηρα ωπος τα stun gun. 
για stun gun ειχα ενα και προσπαθησα να το ανοιξω για να το αντιγραψω και ειναι fix δεν καταφερα να δω πως ειναι  :Crying:  :Crying: .

----------


## Bobiras

stun-gun 01.jpg
πολυ κεραταδες αυτοι η ροσοι...  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## ALAMAN

> το συγκεκριμενο το εχο φτιαξει και μονο που κανει ειναι να σε χτυπαει αλλα μονο σαν παιχνιδι οχι τπτ το ιδιετερο ουτε σπινθηρα ωπος τα stun gun. 
> για stun gun ειχα ενα και προσπαθησα να το ανοιξω για να το αντιγραψω και ειναι fix δεν καταφερα να δω πως ειναι .



Κάτι τέτοιο θυμάμαι κι εγώ με έναν μετασχηματιστή 230V/6V που είχα βάλει.
Καμιά καλύτερη λύση για stun gun ???  :Crying:

----------


## Bobiras

> Κάτι τέτοιο θυμάμαι κι εγώ με έναν μετασχηματιστή 230V/6V που είχα βάλει.
> Καμιά καλύτερη λύση για stun gun ???



εφτιαξα ενα με καταραχτη αλλα αργει να φορτισει..  :Cursing:  :Cursing: 
κανω ενα project για να φτιαξω stun gun αλλα ακομα ειμαι στην αρχη..
παντος αν τηχει να βγει τπτ στην αγορα stun gun εννοωντας στα μηλημενα απο γνοστους θα σε ενωχλησω  :Biggrin:

----------


## ALAMAN

Τελικά έβαλα έναν μετασχηματιστή 6,3V που είχα για νήματα λυχνίας και δουλέυει. Ο μετασχηματιστής τσιρίζει λίγο, ίσως είναι απο την υψηλή συχνότητα.
Η τάση όμως φαίνετε να πέφτει ευτιχώς με πολύ αργό ρυθμό, απο 310 περίπου δεν έπεσε κάτω απο 290 ή κάπου εκεί.
Μέχρι εδώ είμαστε καλά.
Τώρα θέλω έναν μικρό σε μέγεθος μετασχηματιστή με μεγάλο λόγο ανύψωσης τάσης. Όποιος ξέρει πού μπορώ να βρώ ας πεί τίποτα μπας και βγώ απ το αδιέξοδο.
και αν δεν βρεθεί κάτι σε με μεγάλο λόγο, μου αρκούν και τα 300V και θα προσθέσω και πολλαπλασιαστή (bug zapper).

Επίσης το τρανζίστορ ζεστένετε λίγο. Και δεν έχω περιθώρια για ψύκτρα λόγω περιορισμό μεγέθους!
Γιατί ζεστένετε?

*EDIT:* Ζεστένετε αρκετά, ίσως γιαυτό πεύτει η τάση! 
Καμιά λύση?

----------


## terys2

Βάλε αυτόν από την φωτογραφική και είσαι οκ  :Wink:

----------


## ALAMAN

9V peak δεν βγάζει το κύκλωμα???
Νομίζω πως θα γίνει ψητός!  :Unsure:

----------


## terys2

Δουλεψέ το στα 3volt  :Wink:

----------


## ALAMAN

Τροφοδοσία στα 3V?
Θα δουλέψει το ολοκληρωμένο?

----------


## leosedf

Παρεμβαίνω αλλα το θέμα αυτό μου θύμισε μια ιδέα που είχα δώσει σε ένα φίλο για φράχτη και του είπα να βάλει 4 σύρματα με 200 Αμπέρ ασφάλειες, στο ένα τον Ουδέτερο (Ν) και στα άλλα τρία το R,S,T τριφασικό 380 με μια πινακίδα που να λέει "Ακουμπήστε τα όλα μαζί." :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:

----------


## ALAMAN

Άν βάλω το μικρό μετασχηματιστάκι μετά τον μετασχηματιστή 220V/6V που είχα συνδέσει θα μπορέσω να πάρω υψηλότερη?
Ο μεγάλος μετασχηματιστής μου δίνει περίπου 300V (μετρημένα)... άρα άν βάλω και το μικρό μετασχηματιστάκι στην έξοδο που μεγάλου μετασχηματιστή θα μου δώσει περίπου 4kV.
Λέτε να δουλέψει?

----------


## 4X813

την καλησπερα μου αν εχει καποιος το σχεδιο για τον φραχτη υψηλης το εψαξα και βρηκα μονο το ελεκτορ 2004 στα αγλικα και δεν το εχει

----------


## sakhsnpb

ΟΠΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΙΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ ΦΡΑΚΤΙ ΑΣ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΙ ΕΔΟ Η ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΗΛΙ ΣΤΟ Ε-ΜΑΙΛ ΜΟΥ.sakhsnpb@yahoo.gr ευχαριστο καλλες γιορτες

----------


## hteo

΄μπορει καποιος να μου πει ποσα volt βγαζει το κυκλωμα του elektor?

----------


## chipakos-original

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν βρήκες τίποτα αφού υπάρχουν αυτά τα μηχανήματα σε αφθονία. Στο τελευταίο Link είναι ο Pals γνωστός στο χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών.
http://www.ktiniatrikos.gr/category/...ί-φράχτες.aspx
www.ener+gy-system.gr/Default.aspx?tabid=198
http://www.mgounari.gr/etalambdaepsi...lonsigmaf.html
http://www.ellinikomeli.gr/melissoko...e-instructions
http://www.shop-e.gr/pals/index.php?...mart&Itemid=53

----------


## vikiath

http://www.vikiath.gr taser/ μετ/τες υψηλης

----------


## vagos_89

Καλησπερα! Εφτιαξα ενα κυκλωματακι σαν αυτα που συζητηθηκαν στο thread. Χρησιμοποιησα πολλαπλασιαστη αυτοκινητου και δουλευει μια χαρα. Δεν ξερω αν στεκει η ερωτηση μου. Οσο μεγαλυτερο ειναι το μηκος του συρματος που εφαρμοζεται η ταση τοσο δεν μειωνεται και η  ταση? επειδη τροφοδοτώ με την υψηλη ταση 5 συρματα με μηκος περιπου 15 μετρα το καθενα, υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να δω αν η υψηλη εφαρμοζεται σε ολα τα  σημεια των συρματων?

----------


## lepouras

ένας τρόπος είναι να κάνεις δοκιμή μία στην αρχή, μια στην μέση και μία στο τέλος με τα χέρια σου. αν καταλάβεις διαφορά τότε μέτρα το μήπως   από τα 5000-10000 Βολτ έχασε κάνα δύο βολτ.

----------


## thomasdriver

Είπα και εγώ απο πού μυρίζει ψητό καμμένο ρε γμτ.  :Head:

----------


## vagos_89

Το πολυμετρο μου μετραει μεχρι 1000βολτ. Απ οτι καταλαβαινω δηλαδη ειναι λαθος αυτο που ρωταω? Δεν θα εχω κανενα προβλημα?

----------


## lepouras

> Το πολυμετρο μου μετραει μεχρι 1000βολτ. Απ οτι καταλαβαινω δηλαδη ειναι λαθος αυτο που ρωταω? Δεν θα εχω κανενα προβλημα?



αυτό που με ανησυχεί περισσότερο είναι όχι ότι έβαλες την ηλεκτρική περίφραξη αλλά ότι δεν ξέρεις τη είναι αυτό που έβαλες.
έχεις υπόψιν πόση τάση βγάζει ένας πολλαπλασιαστής αυτοκινήτου?
πώς κατάλαβες ότι δουλεύει μια χαρά?

----------


## vagos_89

Εκανα την ερωτηση γιατι διαβασα αυτο που ειπα στην αρχη πως οσο μεγαλυτερο ειναι το μηκος μειωνεται η ταση.  Οχι δεν ξερω ποση ακριβως βγαζει αλλα απ οτι διαβαζω φτανει τα 20000βολτ. Λεω οτι δουλευει γιατι οταν φερνω κοντα το καλωδιο της υψηλης με την γειωση του πολλαπλασιαστη βλεπω τον σπινθηρα που κανει.  Γιατι να σε ανησυχει τοσο πολυ?

----------


## DLS 33

Αφηστε τηνΑρκουδα να φαει το μελι...μην φαει εσας στο τελος !  :Smile:

----------


## vagos_89

Δεν ειναι οτι τρωει μονο το μελι παναθεμα την.. τιποτα δεν αφηνει ορθιο. Δυστυχως δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει αλλος τροπος

----------


## DLS 33

εχω 2 τετοια στην αυλη.... http://ratses.gr/σκύλος/κάνγκαλ-τουρκίας/πληροφορίες
αν χρειαζεσαι τα νοικιαζω.....

( Το Κάνγκαλ είναι το σκυλί με το πιό δυνατό δάγκωμα στο κόσμο. Παρόλα αυτά είναι ξακουστό και για την ευγένειά του στα μικρά παιδιά και στην οικογένεια, αλλά και στα ζώα που θα του δώσουμε να φυλάει. Με δυό κουβέντες, ένας ευγενής σωματοφύλακας με προδιαγραφές. Το Κάνγκαλ είναι ένα σκυλί με νοημοσύνη που θα χειριστεί καταστάσεις με τον καλύτερο τρόπο....)

----------


## vagos_89

> εχω 2 τετοια στην αυλη.... http://ratses.gr/σκύλος/κάνγκαλ-τουρκίας/πληροφορίες
> αν χρειαζεσαι τα νοικιαζω.....
> 
> ( Το Κάνγκαλ είναι το σκυλί με το πιό δυνατό δάγκωμα στο κόσμο. Παρόλα αυτά είναι ξακουστό και για την ευγένειά του στα μικρά παιδιά και στην οικογένεια, αλλά και στα ζώα που θα του δώσουμε να φυλάει. Με δυό κουβέντες, ένας ευγενής σωματοφύλακας με προδιαγραφές. Το Κάνγκαλ είναι ένα σκυλί με νοημοσύνη που θα χειριστεί καταστάσεις με τον καλύτερο τρόπο....)



Να και μια εναλλακτική λύση! Εχω και εγω ενα γερμανικο ποιμενικο στο κτημα αλλα δεν βοηθησε και πολυ και γενικοτερα δεν πιστευω πως καποιος σκυλος θα κανει κατι διαφορετικο περα απο το γαβγισμα απεναντι σε μια πεινασμενη αρκουδα. Καταλαβαινω πως ο φραχτης που θα στηθει ειναι πολυ επικίνδυνος αλλα το μερος ειναι μακρια απο κατοικημενη περιοχη και υπαρχει ηδη πρωτη περιφραξη στην οποια θα μπουνε προειδοποιητικες πινακιδες, οχι οτι παταει ανθρωπος εκει αλλα καλου κακου συν το οτι η κατασκευη κοστισε λιγα χρηματα. Αρα η συγκεκριμενη λυση ειναι μαλλον μονοδρομος.

----------


## moutoulos

Να το Kangal μαζί με ένα αρκουδάκι. Το πολύ πολύ να σου τρώνε και τα δυο το μέλι.
Χτύπα γροθιά στο μαχαίρι ... και πάρε φ΄υλακα ένα αρκουδάκι να φυλάει απο άλλες
αρκούδες ...





Εντάξει πλάκα κάνω, αλλά να ξέρεις ... αν γίνει κάτι θα μπλέξεις.

----------


## street

ηλεκτροφορος φραχτης και τελος ! ειναι εγκεκριμενο απ την νομοθεσια και  τον αρκτουρο ! εχω την εντυπωση οτι πλεoν καλυπτει και η ευρωπαικη  νομοθεσια , περαν του οτι εκει περα δεν εχεις καμια δουλεια να παιζεις  και κατα δευτερων ο μονος που θα παθει κατι ειναι ενας με βηματοδοτη   που και παλι δεν εει καμια δουλεια εκει και να πειραζει τα συρματα , αν  θελει να αυτοκτονησει υπαρχουν και αλες μεθοδ  :Lol: ....   αυτο με το κυκλωμα του ελεκτορ με εχουν πει οτι ειναι καλο απλα τρωει  μπαταρια διοτι ειναι μονιμως ενεργο  , και περαν αυτου αν ειναι περασμα  για αρκουδες απο εκει στο τελος θα το συνηθισουν , μην μπερδευουμε  ηλεκτροφορο φραχτη για αγελαδες ,! σε αρκουδες ειναι πιο υψηλη (τζαουλ )  ταση  διοτι εχουν γουνα φουντωτη  :Biggrin:  ! και περαν αυτου η αρκουδα ειναι πανεξυπνη απο ολους εμας μαζι εδω περα μεσα !!

το  σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν σκοτωνετε η αρκουδα και δεν προκαλει ζημιες  ....  αν το καταφερει θα καταστρεψει ολοκληρο το μελισσοκομειο εστω και εαν  επιτεθει σε μια απο τ κυψελες  απ τα 10 μελισσια , μετα ξεκινα λεηλασια  και απ τα εναπομειναντες κυψελες και ποια κυψελη  θα παρει πρωτη ,  δηλαδη σφαγη !!! χαμενοι πληθυσμοι και τρεχεις να τα σωσεεις σαν μαλακας  ... εαν το καταφερεις που δεν θα το καταφερεις , μιλαμε για πληρη  καταστροφη οταν τα εχεις διπολα διπλα .... υπαρει λυση και για αυτο αλλα  αλλα  .....


οσο αφορα αυτο με τα σκυλια που και δαγκωνει (?)  ???? (!!!!) ειδικα τα τσοπανοσκυλα που αναφερθηκαν , ( ημαρτον ) αν  εμπλακουν με αρκουδα στην καλυτερη περιπτωση θα πρεπει να το παν για  ευθανασια μετα απ τα τραυματα το καημενο/α αν επιζεισει/ουν  !!!!  και  φυσικα το οποιοδηποτε σκυλι/α , ποιος να φταιει αραγες σε μια τετοια  καταντια παυλα κατασταση ?  ηρεμηστε ρε  , το επα παραπανω ..... η  αρκουδα ειναι πιο εξυπνη απ οσο μυαλο κουβαλαμε εμεις εδω μεσα  της και  αξιζει(?) μια θεση στο δασος  ..... ηταν πριν απο εμας , ο λυκος δεν  επιτιθεται στα μελισσια  και η αρκουδα στα προβατα  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dimitris29

καλύτερα να πάρεις κάτι έτοιμο που έχει και εγκρίσεις 

γιατί αν μπλέξεις με κανένα περίεργο γείτονα, τί γίνεται μετά?

----------


## vasilllis

> καλύτερα να πάρεις κάτι έτοιμο που έχει και εγκρίσεις 
> 
> γιατί αν μπλέξεις με κανένα περίεργο γείτονα, τί γίνεται μετά?



Εσυ τωρα εκανες εγγρσφη για να γραψεις αυτο?
χαχααα
Πες μου οτι δεν εισαι ο περιεργος γειτονας.

----------


## Dimitris29

> Εσυ τωρα εκανες εγγρσφη για να γραψεις αυτο?
> χαχααα
> Πες μου οτι δεν εισαι ο περιεργος γειτονας.




χα,χα,χα, μήπως είμαι η αρκούδα ???

----------


## vagos_89

Αν ειναι να γινει η ζημια τι διαφορα θα εχει το ετοιμο; Ισως βαλω  πολλαπλασιαστη απο κανενα παπακι για μικροτερη ταση απλα δεν ξερω αν θα μπορεσει να κρατησει το θηριο μακρια, οχι πως με αυτο ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα υπαρχουν μεγαλυτερες πιθανοτητες. Ασε που τα ετοιμα ειναι πανακριβα, εμενα η κατασκευη μαζι με το συρμα και τους μονωτηρες μου κοστισε πολυ φθηνα σε σχεση με τα ετοιμα που πουλανε, μιλαμε ισως και για το 1/5 της τιμης και αφου το χρησιμοποιουν παρα πολλοι ειπα να το βαλω και εγω. Οσο για τους γειτονες δεν υπαρχουν, ειναι 15km μακρια το μερος απο κατοικημενη περιοχη και επισης υπαρχει πρωτη περιφραξη στην οποια θα μπουνε πινακιδες.

----------


## CybEng

<Begin bad humor mode>

   Και αν οι αρκούδες αφού είναι τόσο έξυπνα ζώα, μάθουν να διαβάζουν τις πινακίδες τι γίνεται ;

</End bad humor mode>

 :Smile:

----------

street (08-07-16)

----------


## street

παρακαλω την αρκουδα του pals ? να με στειλει πμ ευχαριστω  :Biggrin:

----------


## vagos_89

Καλησπέρα και παλι! Οπως εγραψα και παραπανω εφτιαξα ενα κυκλωμα για μια ηλεκτρική περίφραξη. Το κύκλωμα είναι αυτό: http://chemelec.com/Projects/Fencer-2/Fencer-2a.png και το βρήκα απο εδώ: http://chemelec.com/Projects/Fencer-2/Fencer-2.htm .

 Σήμερα που αγόρασα το σχοινι/συρμα και εστησα την περίφραξη, όταν συνδεω το συρμα η συσκευη δεν δινει την ταση στον φράχτη. Τα εχω σθνδεσει ολα οπως δειχνει στα λινκ  και εχω βγαλει ενα καλωδιο απ τον πολλαπλασιαστη που βγαινει η υψηλή. Οταν εχω στον αερα την συσκευη χωρις να συνδεσω τον φραχτη δουλευει κανονικα, πλησιαζω ενα δοκιμαστικο στα 1-2 εκατοστα και χτυπαει χωρις να ακουμπαω πουθενα. Οι μονωτηρες εχουν βιδωθει πανω σε δεντρα. Ξεκιναω με την μια ακρη απο εκει που εχω την συσκευη και καταληγω με την αλλη ακρη(την οποία αφηνω στον αερα) παλι εκει χωρις να γειωνεται καπου το συρμα αλλα για καποιο λογο δεν εχω την υψηλη οταν συνδεσω το συρμα. Αυτο που αγορασα ειναι αυτα που δινουν για τετοιους φραχτες, εχει 6-7 λεπτους αγωγους τυλιγμενους σε πλαστικο. Υπαρχει κατι αλλο που μπορει να κανω λαθος? ελεγξα και 2-3 φορες την περιφραξη. Καποια βοηθεια?

----------


## vasilllis

τον εχεις γειωσει οπως το σχεδιο?

----------


## vagos_89

> τον εχεις γειωσει οπως το σχεδιο?



 Εχω συνδεσει το + και το - του πολλαπλασιαστη οπως στο σχεδιο    coil +  και το πλην στο dist και απο τη μεση βγαινει η υψηλη οταν δεν εχω συνδεμενη τη σευσκευη  στον φραχτη. Αφου με αυτον τον τροπο την βγαζει στην εξοδο της συσκευης δεν θα επρεπε να την εχω και στο συρμα ανεξαρτητα αν  τον εχω γειωσει? Τον γειωσα στο εδαφος αλλο μου καιει τον πυκνωτη 470μF τον εχω βαλει στα 25v, αυριο θα δοκιμασω και με μεγαλυτερο. Επισης παρατηρησα οτι την ωρα που δουλευει η συσκευη χωρις να ειναι συνδεμενη στο συρμα και βγαζει την ταση, αν ακουμπησω το δοκιμαστικο στο - του πολλαπλασιαστη μου δειχνει οτι εχω καποια ταση, οχι την υψηλη βεβαια. υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι απο τις μονωσεις του πολλαπλασιαστη?

----------


## micalis

Αν θέλεις να δεις αν δουλεύει βραχυκύκλωσε το ποδαράκι 4 με το 8 στο δεξί 555

----------


## vagos_89

Να δω αν δουλευει εννοεις με τον φραχτη συνδεμενο? Γιατι οταν το εχω στον αερα το κυκλωμα δουλευει, βγαζει την υψηλη. Μπορω να ρυθμισω και την παυση και το ευρος του παλμου

----------


## micalis

Ε αν ειναι ετσι καπου σου εχει διαρροη.

----------


## vasilllis

Στο σχεδιο δειχνει το ενα ακρο του πολλαπλασιαστη γειωμενο.

----------


## vagos_89

Τροφοδοτησα το κυκλωμα με μια μπαταρια 12v και δουλευει κανονικα και πανω στο φραχτη. Τοσες μερες το δοκιμαζα με τροφοδοτικο απο pc. Αυτος στο λινκ που βρηκα το κυκλωμα αναφερει οτι δουλευει σωστα μονο με μπαταρια αλλα το παρελειψα. Γιατι να γινεται αυτο? Οταν το δικιμαζω με τροφοδοτικο και βαχω το δοκιμαστικο στη γειωση του κυκλωματος αναβει οταν το δοκιμαζω με μπαταρια οχι..

Υπαρχουν φθηνοι φορτιστες μπαταριων μολυβδου που να μπορω να τον εχω συνδεμενο συνεχως στην μπαταρια και να κοβει αυτοματα την φιρτιση οταν ειναι γεματη? Να την κραταει δηλαδη συνεχως φορτισμενη χωρις προβλημα?

----------


## vasilllis

Υπαρχουν.αναζητηση σκρουτζ

----------


## lepouras

> Τροφοδοτησα το κυκλωμα με μια μπαταρια 12v και δουλευει κανονικα και πανω στο φραχτη. Τοσες μερες το δοκιμαζα με τροφοδοτικο απο pc. Αυτος στο λινκ που βρηκα το κυκλωμα αναφερει οτι δουλευει σωστα μονο με μπαταρια αλλα το παρελειψα. Γιατι να γινεται αυτο? Οταν το δικιμαζω με τροφοδοτικο και βαχω το δοκιμαστικο στη γειωση του κυκλωματος αναβει οταν το δοκιμαζω με μπαταρια οχι..
> 
> Υπαρχουν φθηνοι φορτιστες μπαταριων μολυβδου που να μπορω να τον εχω συνδεμενο συνεχως στην μπαταρια και να κοβει αυτοματα την φιρτιση οταν ειναι γεματη? Να την κραταει δηλαδη συνεχως φορτισμενη χωρις προβλημα?



γιατί το (-) του υπολογιστή είναι και η γείωση του οπότε εφόσον έχεις γειώσει και το ένα άκρο του πολλαπλασιαστή είναι λογικό να έχεις ενώσει αυτές τις δύο γειώσεις (έστω και μέσο της γης) και στο τέλος να έχεις αυτό το αποτέλεσμα.
τελικά είδες ότι δεν έχεις δώσει όλες τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες και φτάσαμε τόσες κουβέντες τσάμπα. γιαυτό λέμε όταν ρωτάτε δώστε αναλυτικά τη έχετε κάνει για να έχετε σωστές απαντήσεις.

----------

vasilllis (07-08-16)

----------


## vagos_89

Σωστα, εχεις δικιο! Απλα το παρελειψα γιατι ειχα την εντυπωση πως δεν θα υπηρχε προβλημα. Να κανω τωρα ξανα την ερωτηση μου: μπορω να κανω καποια μετατροπη στο κυκλωμα ωστε να μπορω να το τροφοδοτω πχ με ενα ανταπορακι 12ν η απ τη στιγμη που πρεπει το - του πολλαπλασιαστη να γειωνεται ειναι ανεφικτο?

----------


## ioanniskar

Έχω φτιάξει ένα κύκλωμα παρόμοιο με αυτό.
Στο παραπάνω site προτείνεται μία ασφάλεια 1A μεταξύ της μπαταρίας και του κυκλώματος.
Πόσο ρεύμα περίπου τραβάει από τη μπαταρία το κύκλωμα μαζί με τον πολλαπλασιαστή του αυτοκινήτου όταν είναι σε αδράνεια και πόσο όταν ακουμπά ένα ζώο στο φράχτη;
Είναι αρκετή η ασφάλεια 1A; Μήπως θα καίγεται κάθε φορά που ακουμπά ένα ζώο;

----------


## dimitris_p

Γεια σας. ένας φίλος μου έδωσε 2 συσκευές για ηλεκτρικό φράχτη για επισκευή. Ο ένας διορθώθηκε καθώς είχε ψύχρες κολλήσεις. Ο δεύτερος εχει ένα θέμα και προσπαθώ να του κανω μετατροπή. Είναι αρκετά παλιό μοντέλο δεν εχει ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα. Αντί αυτού εχει ένα σύστημα με ελατήριο και πλατίνες. Οι πλατίνες έχουν αρκετά μεγαλη φθορά και παρόλο που της έτριψα και καθάρισα δεν κάνουν καλή επαφή και κάνει διακοπές η συσκευή.

Έφτιαξα 2 κυκλώματα που βρηκα εδώ στο post με το 555, δουλεύουν μεν αλλά όχι σωστά. Με το 555 βγαζει παλμό αλλα σταθερό.

 Η κανονική πλακέτα ομως δουλεύει με διαφορετικό τρόπο.  Πχ διακοπή 3sec - παλμός (τάση) - ξανά διακοπή 3sec - παλμός κ.τ.λ.π. Αυτό γινετε καθώς ο πλαπλασιαστης για να βγάλει τάση χρειάζεται στιγμιαία διακοπή τάσης στο πρωτεύων του. Και τα 2 κυκλώματα που έφτιαξα από εδώ έχουν υπερβολική κατανάλωση ρεύματος Με το ελατήριο το ρεύμα που τραβά η συσκευή ειναι περιπου 150ma. Με την κατασκευή 555 και το IRFP460 φτάνει 6 amper καθώς ο χρόνος διακοπής με τον χρονο που άγει το κύκλωμα και παίρνει τάση ο πολαπ/στης ειναι ο ίδιος. Με αποτέλεσμα ο πολαπ/στης να δεχεται τάση για μεγαλύτερο χρόνο χωρείς να χρειάζεται αυτό.

Δεν ξέρω αν καταλάβατε τι ακριβως λέω αλλα δεν μπορώ να το περιγράψω με άλλο τρόπο. Ρωτάω τώρα αν υπαρχει κάποιος τρόπος με τα κυκλώματα που εχω δει εδώ μέσα να γινει αυτή η μετατροπή ώστε να μην ειναι ίδιος ο παλμός on - off?

----------


## lepouras

χωρις να ειμαι γνωστης θα υποθέσω. 

Α) δεν έχεις ρυθμίσει σωστά το duty cycle 
https://www.google.gr/search?sxsrf=A...w=1920&bih=910
Β) δεν έχεις ρυθμίσει σωστά την συχνοτητα
Γ) πρέπει να υπολογίσεις ότι κατά την διακοπή του παλμου το πρωτεύων πηνίο θα έχει και ενα ανάστροφο που θα πρέπει να βρεις τρόπο να το εξαλείψεις γρήγορα (πριν έρθει ο επόμενος παλμός ) ή να υπολογίσεις πως θα πρέπει να το εκμεταλλευτείς.

αλλά αυτά θα στα πούνε οι ποιο ειδικοί.

----------


## dimitris_p

> χωρις να ειμαι γνωστης θα υποθέσω. 
> 
> Α) δεν έχεις ρυθμίσει σωστά το duty cycle 
> https://www.google.gr/search?sxsrf=A...w=1920&bih=910
> Β) δεν έχεις ρυθμίσει σωστά την συχνοτητα
> Γ) πρέπει να υπολογίσεις ότι κατά την διακοπή του παλμου το πρωτεύων πηνίο θα έχει και ενα ανάστροφο που θα πρέπει να βρεις τρόπο να το εξαλείψεις γρήγορα (πριν έρθει ο επόμενος παλμός ) ή να υπολογίσεις πως θα πρέπει να το εκμεταλλευτείς.
> 
> αλλά αυτά θα στα πούνε οι ποιο ειδικοί.



Δεν ξέρω που αναφέρεσαι σχετικά με ρυθμίσεις που λες? Που δεν έκανα ρύθμιση? 

Στο πρώτο κύκλωμα αυτό εδώ https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post309776  δεν υπαρχει καμιά ρυθμιση εκτός της 3 αντιστάσεις με τον διακόπτη, αλλα και παλι ο παλμός ειναι υπερβολικα γρήγορος (καμιά σχέση με την original κατασκευή).

Εδω στην δεύτερη https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post310078 αλλα και σε αυτό εδώ που ειναι σχεδων ίδιο με το δευτερο, https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...=40298&page=16  το 555 ρυθμιζει μόνο τον χρόνο παλμού πόσο γρήγορος θα ειναι δηλαδή και τίποτα άλλο.

Δηλαδή αυτά τα κυκλώματα δουλεύουν με διαφορετική λογική από αυτή που κάνει η original πλακέτα, και εδώ ειναι το όλο πρόβλημα.

----------


## lepouras

μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός. δεν μίλησα για ρυθμίσεις στις κατασκευές που βρήκες για να δουλέψουν σωστά όπως τις παρουσίασαν αυτοί που τις κατασκευασαν.

η συσκευή που πήγες να επισκευάσεις έβγαζε κάποιους παλμούς. δεν μπορεί άπλα να πας να βάλεις εσύ κάτι που απευθύνετε σε άλλη κατασκευή. . αυτά που σου είπα είναι αυτά που πρέπει να κοιτάξεις να κάνεις για να μπορέσεις να προσαρμόσεις τα καινούργια στην παλαιά κατασκευή. οπότε εσύ πρέπει να κάνεις αλλαγές και ρυθμίσεις στα κυκλώματα που βρήκες και όχι να τα βάλεις αυτούσια όπως τα αντέγραψες. αλλιώς δεν θα σου δουλέψει σωστά ούτε θα έχεις τα ίδια αποτελέσματα και την κατανάλωση που προϋπήρχε.

----------


## dimitris_p

Ανέβασα ενα σύντομο video από το μηχανημα που δείχνει την λειτουργία του πως ξεκινάει δηλαδή να λειτουργεί μηπως και βοηθήσει.

----------


## klik

Αυτο που σου λεει ο lep ειναι οτι αν εχεις χαμηλη συχνότητα, το πηνίο χάνει τη σύνθετη αντισταση του και εχεις μονο την ωμικη με αποτελεσμα μεγαλη καταναλωση. Το αρχικό ειχε σωστα υπολογισμενο χρόνο φορτισης του πηνιου χωρις να χάνεται η επαγωγικη αντισταση. 
http://dtec.net.au/Ignition%20Coil%2...alibration.htm

Αν το φορτισεις λιγο εχεις μικρο σπινθηρα. Αν το φορτισεις πολυ εχεις μεγαλυ καταναλωση. Χοντρικα βαλε αμπερομετρο και κατεβασε συχνοτητα του 555 μεχρι να αυξηθει κατακορυφα το ρευμα. Οποτε αυξανεις λιγο τη συχνοτητα για να ξαναπας στη safe area και εισαι οκ

----------


## dimitris_p

Αυτό που κάνει το σύστημα με της επαφές που εχω μπροστά μου ειναι. 

Στιγμιαία κάνουν επαφή οι πλατίνες και κλίνει κύκλωμα και παίρνει τάση ο πολ/στης.Την ίδια στιγμή άμεσα σχεδόν ανοίγουν ξανά οι επαφές και γινετε διακοπή. Σε αυτό το σημείο βγάζει την υψηλή. Μετα από αυτό η ρόδα να το πω και ετσι γυρίζει δεξιά μέχρι το τέρμα και ξανά μετά αριστερά μέχρι να ενώσουν ξανά οι επαφές. Σε αυτό το διαστημα (από το άνοιγμα μέχρι και το κλείσιμο ξανά των επαφών) μεσολαβούν περίπου 2-3 sec αδράνειας, δεν παίρνει τάση δηλαδή ο πολ/στης

Αυτό που περιγράφω ποιο πάνω μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί με το 555 δηλαδή με τα κυκλώματα που εχω δει εδώ?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## klik

Ναι με αναστροφη λογικη κ διοδο ταχειας εκφορτισης στο 555. Θα φορτιζεις στον αρνητικο μικρο παλμο και θα εισαι idle στον θετικο μεγαλο. Κανε αναζητηση στο google κ δες τις φωτο να βρεις διοδο εκφορτισης.

Αλλη λυση με δυο 555. Το πρωτο multivibrator και το δευτερο trigerred απο το πρωτο να ρυθμιζει χρονο

----------


## VaselPi

_Έφτιαξα 2 κυκλώματα που βρηκα εδώ στο post με το 555, δουλεύουν μεν αλλά όχι σωστά. Με το 555 βγαζει παλμό αλλα σταθερό._

_Η κανονική πλακέτα ομως δουλεύει με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Πχ διακοπή 3sec - παλμός (τάση) - ξανά διακοπή 3sec - παλμός κ.τ.λ.π. Αυτό γινετε καθώς ο πλαπλασιαστης για να βγάλει τάση χρειάζεται στιγμιαία διακοπή τάσης στο πρωτεύων του. Και τα 2 κυκλώματα που έφτιαξα από εδώ έχουν υπερβολική κατανάλωση ρεύματος Με το ελατήριο το ρεύμα που τραβά η συσκευή ειναι περιπου 150ma. Με την κατασκευή 555 και το IRFP460 φτάνει 6 amper καθώς ο χρόνος διακοπής με τον χρονο που άγει το κύκλωμα και παίρνει τάση ο πολαπ/στης ειναι ο ίδιος. Με αποτέλεσμα ο πολαπ/στης να δεχεται τάση για μεγαλύτερο χρόνο χωρείς να χρειάζεται αυτό._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *dimitris** _* *p**.*

Φαντάζομαι ότι το κύκλωμα τροφοδοτείται με ub = 12 βολτ. Επίσης, η μονάδα που συναρμολογήσατε αποτελείται από τον timer, στον 555, και τη μονάδα ισχύος που τροφοδοτεί το πρωτεύον τύλιγμα του μετασχηματιστή υψηλής τάσης. Με duty cycle 50 %, στη θετική περίοδο ο μετασχηματιστής «τραβά»¨12 Α. Συμπεραίνουμε έτσι ότι η ωμική του αντίσταση είναι 1 Ω. Για να γίνει η μέση κατανάλωση 0,15 Α, το duty cycle των θετικών παλμών που παράγει ο 555 πρέπει να μειωθεί περίπου 100 φορές (σωστότερα, 12/0,15 φορές). Έτσι, ο 555 πρέπει να παράγει θετικό παλμό κάθε 3 δευτερόλεπτα, ενώ η διάρκειά του πρέπει να είναι (3/100) s ή περίπου 30 ms. 
Καθώς στο διάστημα των T = 30 ms στο τύλιγμα του πρωτεύοντος το ρεύμα αυξάνει γραμμικά (I(t) = ub t/L), το μόνο ζήτημα που προκύπτει εδώ είναι αν τα 30 ms επαρκούν προκειμένου στην αυτεπαγωγή L του πρωτεύοντος να συσσωρευτεί αρκετή μαγνητική ενέργεια (WM), η οποία θα «εκτονωθεί» μετά στον πυκνωτή C1, που «συνδέεται» παράλληλα στο πρωτεύον τύλιγμα. Από το επισυναπτόμενο video προκύπτει το συμπέρασμα ότι τα 30 ms μάλλον επαρκούν. Εδώ οι βασικές εξισώσεις είναι: 
WM = LI2/2,  
WE = C1U2/2, 
WM = WE,
όπου I = ub(T/L), ενώ U (παλμός τάσης στο πρωτεύον) είναι η μέγιστη τάση στην οποία φορτίζεται η χωρητικότητα C1. 
Προσοχή. Στο πρωτεύον τύλιγμα, η χωρητικότητα C1 δημιουργείται από τη χωρητικότητα C,  που κολλάνε παράλληλα στο πρωτεύον, συν τη χωρητικότητα που δημιουργεί η χωρητικότητα του δευτερεύοντος τυλίγματος C2, πολλαπλασιαζόμενη επί το τετράγωνο του πηλίκου των σπειρών: C1 = C + C2(n2/n1)2. Προφανώς, στο δευτερεύον τύλιγμα ο παλμός της τάσης θα είναι n2/n1 φορές μεγαλύτερος.  
Βασίλειος.

----------


## dimitris_p

> _Έφτιαξα 2 κυκλώματα που βρηκα εδώ στο post με το 555, δουλεύουν μεν αλλά όχι σωστά. Με το 555 βγαζει παλμό αλλα σταθερό._
> 
> _Η κανονική πλακέτα ομως δουλεύει με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Πχ διακοπή 3sec - παλμός (τάση) - ξανά διακοπή 3sec - παλμός κ.τ.λ.π. Αυτό γινετε καθώς ο πλαπλασιαστης για να βγάλει τάση χρειάζεται στιγμιαία διακοπή τάσης στο πρωτεύων του. Και τα 2 κυκλώματα που έφτιαξα από εδώ έχουν υπερβολική κατανάλωση ρεύματος Με το ελατήριο το ρεύμα που τραβά η συσκευή ειναι περιπου 150ma. Με την κατασκευή 555 και το IRFP460 φτάνει 6 amper καθώς ο χρόνος διακοπής με τον χρονο που άγει το κύκλωμα και παίρνει τάση ο πολαπ/στης ειναι ο ίδιος. Με αποτέλεσμα ο πολαπ/στης να δεχεται τάση για μεγαλύτερο χρόνο χωρείς να χρειάζεται αυτό._
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *dimitris** _* *p**.*
> 
> Φαντάζομαι ότι το κύκλωμα τροφοδοτείται με ub = 12 βολτ. Επίσης, η μονάδα που συναρμολογήσατε αποτελείται από τον timer, στον 555, και τη μονάδα ισχύος που τροφοδοτεί το πρωτεύον τύλιγμα του μετασχηματιστή υψηλής τάσης. Με duty cycle 50 %, στη θετική περίοδο ο μετασχηματιστής «τραβά»¨12 Α. Συμπεραίνουμε έτσι ότι η ωμική του αντίσταση είναι 1 Ω. Για να γίνει η μέση κατανάλωση 0,15 Α, το duty cycle των θετικών παλμών που παράγει ο 555 πρέπει να μειωθεί περίπου 100 φορές (σωστότερα, 12/0,15 φορές). Έτσι, ο 555 πρέπει να παράγει θετικό παλμό κάθε 3 δευτερόλεπτα, ενώ η διάρκειά του πρέπει να είναι (3/100) s ή περίπου 30 ms. 
> Καθώς στο διάστημα των T = 30 ms στο τύλιγμα του πρωτεύοντος το ρεύμα αυξάνει γραμμικά (I(t) = ub t/L), το μόνο ζήτημα που προκύπτει εδώ είναι αν τα 30 ms επαρκούν προκειμένου στην αυτεπαγωγή L του πρωτεύοντος να συσσωρευτεί αρκετή μαγνητική ενέργεια (WM), η οποία θα «εκτονωθεί» μετά στον πυκνωτή C1, που «συνδέεται» παράλληλα στο πρωτεύον τύλιγμα. Από το επισυναπτόμενο video προκύπτει το συμπέρασμα ότι τα 30 ms μάλλον επαρκούν. Εδώ οι βασικές εξισώσεις είναι: 
> WM = LI2/2,  
> ...




Ποιο από τα 2 κυκλώματα δηλαδή να φτιάξω? αυτό εδώ?  https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post309776 

Ξέχασα να πω οτι το συγκεκριμένο μάλλον εχει κάποιο λάθος καθώς μου δουλεύει μόνο αν αφαιρέσω την D2. Όταν ειναι πάνω η d2 δεν δουλεύει καθόλου. Και λόγο που μπερδεύτηκα λίγο με τους τύπους, τι αλλαγες πρέπει να κανω σε αυτό? Ο Μετ/της δουλεύει με 12v.

----------


## VaselPi

_Ποιο από τα 2 κυκλώματα δηλαδή να φτιάξω?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *dimitris** _* *p**.*

Καταρχάς, δεν υπάρχει λόγος η συχνότητα που παράγει ο 555 να είναι μεταβλητή. Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει ο 555 είναι να παράγει παλμούς με μικρό duty cycle, της τάξης 1 %. Στο διαδίκτυο θα βρείτε πολλά κυκλώματα του 555, που τον λειτουργούν με duty cycle 10 %. Για βάση, πάρτε ένα οποιοδήποτε από αυτά τα κυκλώματα και «παλέψτε» το να παράγει θετικούς παλμούς κάθε 3 δευτερόλεπτα με διάρκεια 30 ms.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## elektronio

> Ποιο από τα 2 κυκλώματα δηλαδή να φτιάξω? αυτό εδώ?  https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post309776 
> 
> Ξέχασα να πω οτι το συγκεκριμένο μάλλον εχει κάποιο λάθος καθώς μου δουλεύει μόνο αν αφαιρέσω την D2. Όταν ειναι πάνω η d2 δεν δουλεύει καθόλου. Και λόγο που μπερδεύτηκα λίγο με τους τύπους, τι αλλαγες πρέπει να κανω σε αυτό? Ο Μετ/της δουλεύει με 12v.



Φτιάξε αυτό το κύκλωμα, είναι δοκιμασμένο και λειτουργεί κανονικά. Ρυθμίζει την ένταση του χτυπήματος και τον ρυθμό κάθε πόσο να χτυπάει ( το 3 δευτερόλεπτα είναι πολύ αργό,  κάπου ανάμεσα σε 1 με 2 είναι καλά).

----------

aktis (11-06-20)

----------


## gep58

Να προσθέσω και τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του κυκλώματος "Ηλεκτροφόρος φράχτης"

Τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά.jpg

----------


## dimitris_p

Φίλε Μαρκο οπως εχω πει το συγκεκριμένο το εχω φτιάξει αλλα με την d2 δεν δουλεύει. Το εχω τσεκάρει 3 φορες το κύκλωμα και δεν εχω κάνει λάθος κάπου.

Γιώργο το κύκλωμα από αυτό που ανέβασες ποιο ειναι?

----------


## elektronio

> Φίλε Μαρκο οπως εχω πει το συγκεκριμένο το εχω φτιάξει αλλα με την d2 δεν δουλεύει. Το εχω τσεκάρει 3 φορες το κύκλωμα και δεν εχω κάνει λάθος κάπου.
> 
> Γιώργο το κύκλωμα από αυτό που ανέβασες ποιο ειναι?



Μάλλον δεν με κατάλαβες. Το "Φτιάξε αυτό το κύκλωμα, " είναι link  για άλλο κύκλωμα στο internet.

----------


## gep58

> Γιώργο το κύκλωμα από αυτό που ανέβασες ποιο ειναι?



Από το λινκ που έβαλες πιο πάνω





> Ποιο από τα 2 κυκλώματα δηλαδή να φτιάξω? αυτό εδώ? https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post309776

----------


## dimitris_p

> Μάλλον δεν με κατάλαβες. Το "Φτιάξε αυτό το κύκλωμα, " είναι link  για άλλο κύκλωμα στο internet.



Έχεις δίκιο σορρυ! ειναι ίδιο χρώμα με την γραμματοσειρά (κακός φυσικά) και δεν ξεχωρίζει αν ειναι λινκ! Οκ θα μελετήσω και αυτό το κύκλωμα.

----------


## dimitris_p

Ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοηθεια! Η κατασκευή με τα 2 555 τελικά δουλεύει μια χαρά.  :Biggrin:

----------


## dimitris_p

Mια ακόμα βοήθεια για ένα θέμα που προέκυψε. Το σύστημα θα δουλεύει με μπαταρία 12v. Σε δοκιμές που έκανα με το τροφοδοτικό είδα το εξείς. Μέχρι και τα 9 volt περίπου εχω κανονικά υψηλή τάση, από εκεί και κάτω σταματάει. Όμως από τα 9 έως και τα 5volt περίπου το led ένδειξης του παλμού εξακολουθεί και δείχνει ότι στέλνει παλμό (ποιο αμυδρό μεν αλλα ανάβει). Αρα δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζει αυτός που θα το δουλεύει ότι από τα 9 έως και τα 5 volt που θα σβήσει το led ότι εχει πέσει η μπαταρία ώστε η να την αλλαξει η να την φορτίσει. Δοκίμασα και σύνδεσα και το neon για δοκιμή αλλα και εκεί εχω περίπου της ιδιες ενδείξεις.

Καμιά λύση για το παραπάνω προβλημα?  :Unsure:

----------


## lepouras

αν η μπαταρία πέσει στα 5 βολτ μετά θα πάει για ανακύκλωση. στα 10 ήδη θεωρείτε άδεια.

----------


## elektronio

Με το παρακάτω κύκλωμα όταν πέσει η μπαταρία κλείνει αυτόματα για προστασία της μπαταρίας
234356.jpg

----------


## dimitris_p

> Με το παρακάτω κύκλωμα όταν πέσει η μπαταρία κλείνει αυτόματα για προστασία της μπαταρίας
> 234356.jpg



Δεν θέλω να μπω στην διαδικασία να φτιάξω και δεύτερο κύκλωμα γιατί με το ζόρι θα πάρω τα χρήματα που κανόνισα. Μήπως υπαρχει κάτι ποιο απλό του στιλ όταν πχ η τάση πέσει κάτω από τα 9-10volt να ανάψει η να σβήσει κάποιο led?

----------


## klik

Ζενερ 10v/0.5w, λεντ πρασινο,  αντισταση 82ω/0.5w σε σειρα. Οταν σβησει το λεντ, φορτισε μπαταρια.
Το λεντ θα χαμηλωνει σιγα σιγα μεχρι σβησιμο στα 11,5V (οχι μπαμ και κατω).

Προσοχή στην πολικότητα του ζενερ, μπαινει αναστροφα. Αν βαλεις το ζενερ με ορθη φορα (σαν απλή διοδο), θα καει το λεντ κ η αντίσταση.

----------


## klik

Ισως να μπορουσες να δοκιμασεις να βαλεις ενα τριμμερ 10κω μεταξύ +vbat και 0v και την μεσαια επαφη στην ακιδα 4 του πρωτου 555 (astable multivibrator).
Ρυθμισε το ποτενσιομετρο ωστε να εχεις ταλαντωση απο καποια ταση κ πανω στο περιπου (δεν ειναι και Schmitt trigger)

----------

